# Jan/Feb 2WW Testers ~ TTC with tx!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for January and February 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

BillyJean, 2nd Jan, DEIVF, 
lil one, 2nd Jan, IVF, 
Alixip, 4th Jan, ICSI, 
Danica, 6th Jan, IVF/ICSI, 
mom2b1, 12th Jan, Clo, 
HendryHope, 18th Jan, Clo, 
rach_w, 18th Jan, ICSI, 
Jaydee, 20th Jan, ICSI, 
Nikki34, 21st Jan, ICSI, 
MandyM, 21st Jan, Clo,  
Suelo, 22nd Jan, IVF, 
Cesca77, 23rd Jan, IVF, 
PollyD, 25th Jan, IUI, 
princess79, 25th Jan, ICSI, 
Angie2312, 25th Jan, TBC, 
kookoo73, 26th Jan, ICSI, 
Kerrie_1975, 27th Jan, IVF, 
AngelWish, 27th Jan, ICSI, 
Huggy, 27th Jan, IVF
Moog, 28th Jan, IVF, 
Karenagain, 28th Jan, ICSI, 
welshginge, 28th Jan DIUI/Clo
Georginaa, 29th Jan, FET, 
Suru, 29th Jan, ICSI, 
Skybreeze, 30th Jan, IVF, 
whisks, 30th Jan, ICSI, 
smiles_times, 1st Feb, IVF
angharad71, 1st Feb, IVF
x-gill-x, 1st Feb, DEIVF
fiddlesticks, 2nd Feb, FET
Ladyhex, 2nd Feb, IVF
Lexicana, 2nd Feb, IVF
DAWNMC, , IVF
pumpkin-pie, 3rd Feb, IVF
guider, 3rd Feb, ICSI
beanie_1, 3rd Feb, IUI
lharris_01, 4th Feb, ICSI
Charlie_girl, 4th Feb, ICSI
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
Bimbo, 5th Feb, IUI
sandy39, 5th Feb, ET
kikiluvshoes, 5th Feb, IVF
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
Kate0103, 6th Feb, FET
star888, 6th Feb, ICSI
Stella100170, 7th Feb, IVF
Gldon, 7th Feb, ICSI
roxburghm, 7th Feb, TBC
Mollieboo, 8th Feb, ICSI
kittykins, , IUI, 
Maryd, 9th Feb, IVF
rach66, 9th Feb, IVF
Bribby, 10th Feb, IVF
birdey, 10th Feb, ET
christine08, 10th Feb, FET
armi, 10th Feb, ICSI
juggly, 11th Feb, ICSI
SaSaSee, 11th Feb, IVF
Jesi74, 12 Feb, TBC
stardust10, 12th Feb, DIUI
JuJo, 14th Feb, IUI
ljs, , FET



Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from Early December so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
You will also see that on every post on this thread, that myself or Frankie have modified each post with a green tick. Please dont worry, its a way for us to know whats has been read.


----------



## Cotton Socks (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,  sorry not been on-line for a while - after getting the world on Christmas Day (BFP) I lost my embies 4 days later with horrible cramps.  The feeling of this will stay with me a long long time so I'm afraid it will have to be a complete new cycle for us in 2010.  Feeling totally lost!!

Good luck to all those BFP and those still to test.  CS xx


----------



## roxy1984 (Dec 29, 2009)

hi im new on this site, had bfn from 1st cycle of icsi in nov  so hopefully will be having fet in january it will be a natural one, we have 5 emb frozen, so hopefully if they thaw ok it will be starting end of jan.x


----------



## hope4thebest (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Not been around for a while so a big congrats to those who have had BFP and comfort hugs for those, like me haven't been so lucky last month.  

Anyway, AF is due on 19th January so this is baby dancing week! OH had a vasectomy reversal on November 4th and will get his first SA late Feb but we can live in hope at the moment. So I suppose you can put us down as trying naturally for the moment?

Sending best wishes to everyone.


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Tested again on my OTD and still got a  . Going to get my bloods done today, and praying and keeping everything crossed that my embies stay with me


----------



## Danica (Jan 2, 2010)

hi, new to this site and soooo wrapt i've found it - im going a lil crazy on my 2ww, especially because i have been getting so much period pain pretty much since a day or two after ET ... testing jan 6th...
praying for good news for all of us,
danica


----------



## Danica (Jan 2, 2010)

p.s... we did a flare stim cycle and icsi 
danica


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

HELLO!!!
I had my blood test today and it was BFP     !!!
Very very VERY happy!!!
My procedure was a IVF with ICSI. 
Had 10 eggs that went through the ICSI process. Six went through and I had two 3-day embryos transferred. Three of these where "good quality" while the rest are ok (hmmm??). Will keep them frozen for now 

I am very happy and hope everyone else gets to have their babies very very soon!!!    
Many thanks to all for the support!!!


----------



## hope4thebest (Nov 6, 2009)

Wondeful news Alix!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Alix     

Danica - good luck for tomorrow hunnie


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

just bookmarking good luck all


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Where is everybody?? 

Its sooo quite!! Come on 2ww ladies, where are you all?

Natalie xxx


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi i am new to this thread & am on my 2WW ive just had tx in Norway   & flying home today

I had my et on thur 7th jan    due to test on the 20th jan

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome Jaydee I've added you to our list   best of luck!!

xx


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on my third cycle of clomid and AF is due on 18 January. Prob won't do a test until a couple of days after if she hasn't reared her ugly head by then! Please add me to the list. Feeling positive so far!!! 

 for all the BFN's. It's so hard. 

Congrats Alix, hope to be joining you in BFP land soon!!!


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Oops, forgot to say, can you please add me to the list? Ta!


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

All done hun   xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi girls. I'm new to this part- been on the iui bit. Had my iui today so my 2ww starts today- its gonna drive me mad, I have no tests in the house so will resist buying some until its time to test. Feel anxious and very bloated so just have to keep occupied until then.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

oops sorry i forgot to say i had icsi , my head is all over the place just noticed im on the 2WW list but doesnt say icsi.

feeling really bloated still , slight tummy pains think this is all normal though just   i make it to my test date  

still seems a long way off till the 20th trying to keep busy.


Jaydee
xx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

I am on 2ww, due to test on 21 Jan. Had two grade 1 embryo transferred 5 and 6 cell.  Not holding much hope got terrible boobs ache, feel like they are on fire and cramp just like PMS, also had this last time.  

But there is always hope.  What I don't like more is my that my partner gets more upset than I do and I dread telling him that I have PMS.

Good luck 2ww - not many of us a the moment.  Please add me to the list.

Nikki
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls! 

Please can I join you? My ec is tomorrow, 3rd ivf. 1st m/c 2nd failed so 3rd time lucky!  

do u know if they will operate if I have a cold? So worried!  

Congrats to all the bfp's! So sorry about the bfn's I know how upsetting it can be!  

Thanks, 
Kerrie


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

The list is updated let me know if anything is wrong / needs changing.  Best of Luck  

Frankie B

xx


----------



## rach_w (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post.

I'm on my 1st long protocol of IVF. I started DR Dec 6th. EC was Jan 3rd and we put back 1 embie 3 days later- it was ICSI. So, now I'm in the dreaded 2WW. My boobs feel very sensitive other than that I don't feel anything else out of the ordinary. I'm just going stir crazy waiting!!!!!!    Blood test is scheduled for Monday 18th Jan.

Please add me to the list.

Much love to everyone here whether you are waiting, got a BFN or BFP.  

Rachel


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

Jaydee- I also have terriable bloating and a pain in my right side. Went to clinic today just to check if thats normal and have to go back in the morn for a scan. Nurse said it wouldn be hyperstimulation so have to wait and see. If You are bloated too that mite be normal enough. I didnt feel like this the last time altho that was BFN so maybe its good this is different?

The waiting is gonna drive me mad- its so hard to not get hopes up either, especially as the nurse kept saying I may be already pregnant but I still can't do a test because of the injections- so frustrating.

Just had a thought- maybe all the pineapple I'm eating is making me bloated


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

My test date is the 21st January, i'm on a clomid cycle... def haven't already been testing with early tests!!!   

x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi mandy, polly, Rachel, jaydee, Nikki,

how you feeling girls? I am going in for my ec this morning then it's the 3rd time for me on the 2ww. It will be a long 2ww, but at least we have each other. 

My boobs are so sore! That pregnal for u! At least I can wipe that off as a symptom! Lol! 

Sending u all lots of sticky vibes!!!   

Kerrie xxx


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi girls well 1 more week to go   seems such a long way off just trying to keep busy not helping that im still off work. woken up this morning with really sore boobs didnt help the fact my cat thought he would climb over them.

hope your all ok & not going stir crazy.

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Still sore boobs and mild cramp.  Still another 8 days to go just   AF don't come just so I can at least do the test.

Jaydee - seems we should start a sore boobs club on here!!! I guess it must be normal if we are all getting sore boobs

Kerrie - hope you get lots of lovely eggs collected this morning, make sure you let us know tomorrow or later when you are back.  My hospital write the number on the palm of your hand so when you wake up you can see

why you eating pineapple, is this something that helps?

Rachel - same as you with the boobs, apart from i got the cramps too but not bad

Best wishes 2ww



Nikki


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Well I am sitting in hospital waiting for the doc as he is stuck on the train due to bad weather! I am all gowned up and ready to go.  

yes I have heard that pineapple juice is good, not the fruit, just the juice, sure eating it is better tho, not sure why the site I saw just said juice?   I did know why, but I have forgotten now. Think it just helps implantation. 

Lol my cat climbs all over mr too when my boobs are really sore! It's like they know! Lol!  

chat to you lovely ladies later!

Love Kerrie xx 

Love Kerrie xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Sending lots of sticky vibes    

Good luck for EC Kerrie, hope the doctor wasn't too late. 

8 days till test day, seems so long away... got sore boobs and a bit of cramping which I'm hoping is a good thing. Could go for a day 21 test tomorrow but with the pain I had from last Thurs to Sat I'm pretty sure I did ovulate. DH keeps stroking my tummy, really hoping it works as we both really want this so much as i'm sure we all do.


----------



## suelo (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join this thread.  I had ET last Wednesday and my OTD is next Friday 22nd.  Keep trying to read my body but can't.  Have AF pains on and off which people tell me is the progoestrogen and tender boobs too but nothing else now so just waiting and keeping positive.

I'm on the pineapple juice too (not from concentrate) which I'm told is good for you at this time along with brazil nuts?

Apart from that just waiting and not sure if I should be feeling, or not feeling anything else physically, I think everyone is different but if anyone knows better let me know!

Take Care everyone

Sue


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi girls- A Sore boobs club sounds great!!!! 

Apparently pineapple juice helps with implantation.

I went for a scan this morn, nurse siad everything looks good, I hate her getting my hopes up though. 

xxxxx


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Evening ladies so weve definetly got a sore boobs club   glad its not only me.

see that were all on pineapple juice & like suelo said ( not from concentrate )

had a great day out shopping today which took my mind of things for a while , spent too much money though   told dp it was my hormones didnt work as he knows im leathel when i go shopping.

hope your all ok , night & god bless

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## suelo (Oct 8, 2009)

Like the sore boobs club and the shopping, been going a bit mad myself lately must be those pesky hormones as you say! Will have to try that one with DH.


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Well I'm still in the sore boob club, PMS constant but 7 days to go until test date, thats if I make it to test date this time. Monday/Tuesday I will be so worried as thats when AF arrived last time, so hoping I can make it past these two days, don't help me checking every time I go to the loo though, its terrible.

Not that it will help now but I am going to get the pineapple juice in.

Kerrie - how did EC go, what did they get.  Hope you are feeling ok

How are my other 2WW's and sore boob club members>

Nikki


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Morning ladies, hope your all ok.

im still in the sore boobs club, why must my cat walk all over them i do not know , think im going to shut him out of our bedroom at night untill they are not so sore.

nikki im with you on the knicker watching its awfull find myself doing it all the time.

6 days to go just   i make it to then 

having slight AF pains on & off but putting it down to the pessaries

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

Another one still in the sore boobs club, also got cramping still, although started with really bad kidney pain which is usually a sign that AF is due  Day 21 today, could go for a test if I wanted to see if I ov'd but I'm guessing from the pain last week I definitely did. My SIL has found some tests where I can test on Sunday... I think she's more excited than me. 

I think AF pains could be a sign of implantation... 

Keeping everything crossed still.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Well I had 7 eggs collected, 3 were immature 4 got fertilised and 2 survived over night - so no frosties again!!  

I am going back in tomorrow at 11:20 to have them put back in. then it is the dredged 2ww for me!   

I had my progesterone shot on mon night and i had the op yesterday. My boobs too are very sore - as i do not have the embies in yet it has to be the shot that is making them sore. I have heard that it takes 8 days for that drug to get out of your system. If your over 8 days in your 2ww then sore boobs are a great sign! My last cycle that failed my boobs stopped hurting bang on 8 days. It was quite stressful as i had no symptoms at all  

I need to get out and get some pineapple juice!! You girls are all doing it - feel i must do the same lol!! 

have any of you had implantation bleed yet? I so know what you mean by the knicker watch! lol! i was doing it all the time the last two cycles!! I am sure ill be worse this time my last try on the nhs!! 

My dh had to inject my bottom last night - this is instead of the pessary's - Boy that hurt!! But all for a good cause!!  

Sending you all lots of sticky vibes and fairy dust!!      

Are many of you taking off there 2ww as holiday - i did not the last two cycles but i def am this time around - but it is only day two and already i am getting cabin fever. think i must venture out while i can as i def want to rest and do nothing for 3 days at last! 

Mandy yes AF is quite common so do not worry - it can be easily mistaken for implantation.

Big hugs!!   

Kerrie xxx


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Hope I can join you all had iui done today so im on my 2ww.

Really nervous and praying it will be ok not sure how im going to get through the wait though.

Love to everyone

Karen


----------



## suelo (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone

Still sore boobs and definitely knicker checking - actually put off going to the loo just in case which is mad!  Next Friday is OTD, still have AF pains on and off.  Does everyone get implantation bleeding as I haven't had any?

Karen - Good luck with 2 ww

Kerrie - I'm back at work as was going mad at home after initial chill out enjoyment, really takes my mind off things.

Sore boob club ladies - Keep with the pineapple juice.
Need to get ready for tomorrow's meetings and leave work - no shopping today!

Lots of sticky vibes to everyone.

Love

Sue


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Went out today for a little while. Came back did some work. 

I'm still in the sore boob club and cramps, dull backpain its quite constant just wish it would go away. I've made plans for the arrival of my AF, shopping trip to Bluewater followed by plenty of wine!!

Kerrie - that is excellent news, will they tell you the grades and cell's tomorrow? then you are on 2ww brill.xx

Jaydee - not long now I hate going to the loo as well, its horrible thinking oh no please no blood. just hope I can get through Monday and Tuesday it will be so nice to get past them days and be a little bit excited that I could actually make it to do a test.

Sue - we are all the same with the sore boobs and cramps.  

Rachel - how you feeling not long now until test day


Nikki
x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I think I might try one of these early tests later... very naughty I know!

Nikki - stay positive hun    sounds like a good back up plan though, shopping, wine ooh and maybe some chocolate! (M&S rocky road is to die for!)

Suelo - I think its rare to get implantation bleeding from what I've read (been googling implantation pain and read quite a bit in the last few days) Not tried the pineapple juice yet but I'm on day 21 so guessing its a bit late. 

Karen - sending lots of sticky vibes   

Kerrie - you just know we'll all be prodding our boobs to see if they hurt 8 dpo    I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow    

I think shopping is the perfect remedy to take our minds off the worry of the 2ww, was up early this morning and ended up going round the shops but was quite well behaved apart from a digital photography mag I prob didn't need. Ooh I did accidently go into lush, followed by accidently spending £20 to get a free goody bag! (The worst part being is I don't think we're meant to have baths in the 2ww.)


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Evening girls! 

Nikki - yes they will be graded tomorrow so ill know more then,    they will be good!!! You will not need the wine - all will be good- positive mental attitude does wonders!!   

Mandy - your post did make me giggle - love the idea of lush bath stuff that you accidently bought!    But yes think you are right think we can not have baths - well not hot ones - asked my nurse she said warm ones are ok - but who likes warm baths - gotta b hot!!    Keep thinking positive too - the drugs make you feel like AF is due

Welcome Karen! Good luck for the 2ww - hope it does not drive you too insane! lol!!   

Sue - no not everyone does get implantation bleed, i hear it is more the norm not to get it. 

Nikki stay away from the pee sticks!!  You could stress your self as it is too early, the drugs can give false readings too if done too soon - how long do you have hun? 

Rachel - how are you doing?

Jaydee - How are you feeling? 6 days will soon go    for you!! Hows your cat going to cope without the boob walk tomorrow morning?   bless em, think they just know how to get the best attention! lol

Well time for some pain in my right bottom cheek now!!   

Chat soon girls xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Polly - did u get a scan during your 2ww? 


Kerrie xxx


----------



## estrella (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello ladies, I have popped over from another thread and wish you all luck!! You must be very excited by now!!
Please could I ask some advice... Is is ok to fly on a short flight to Palma on 2ww? My dp and I are hoping to book a week away after (hopefully) ET and was wondering is it worth the risk? is there any risk? Many thanks and good luck to you all xx


----------



## Ratty1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi estrella

I had donor eggs in spain and flew back on ET day.  It is preferrable not to do it straight away but during the 2WW is ok. I will say this though, despite flying 5 hours after ET I got my BFP!!!!! Short haul flights are ok. Just take it easy and no messing around with suitcases!

Good luck

Rachel


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Im new to this site today so not quite sure how it all works, so far ive just read lots, and not posted anything!!

I had 2 day 3 embies transferred yesterday so due to test on 27th. 1 was at 8 cell, and 1 was at 5 cell. 
This is my 3rd ivf cycle but the 1st with ICSI. Unfortunatly ICSI hasnt made a big difference, i had 14 eggs, but only 4 fertilised. 2 of these were at 4 cell yest so are likley to be discarded. 

My 1st cycle produced 1 embie which never made it to transfer.

2nd cycle produced 2 embies but resulted in a BFN 

Greatly appreciate any encouragement you can give, im sat with hot water bottles..... any ideas on any miracle things to eat/drink/do etc.....

Best of luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## Ratty1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Angelwish

Congratulations on the embies. There are no miracles I'm afraid! Just take things easy and drink plenty of water etc. There are lots of urban myths out there about what you should be doing, but as long as you have a healthy lifestyle and be aware of the foods to avoid you should be ok.  I thought hot water bottles after ET wasn't a good idea though. My understanding is that you shouldn't raise your body temperature as it is bad for the embies. So no hot baths etc.  Suggest you put the hot water bottles away.

Rachel


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah Thanks Rachel

They are now in the cupboard, i was using as i thought it might help reduce my bloated belly, but i suspect your right with the temerature thing.... hope i havent caused any damage already  

I noticed you are currently pregnant! Congratulations!!! What day did you have the 4 cells transferred? I had an 8 cell and a 5 cell on day 3, 

really appreciate your comments xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ratty1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats!

I had a day two transfer. They were four cells - perfect apparently for day two! I am 9 weeks 2 days pregnant - my first ever! I have named (him) Twiglet!

Think it is too early for any damage so you should be fine. Your bloated belly will go down over time - unless you become pregnant of course!!! It is a typical side effect of your swollen ovaries.

Rachel


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

Rachel - congratulations on getting a BFP, that really is fantastic news. 

Angel - don't panic too much hun, I've read all sorts of different things about whether its good or bad. I'm sure I've read on another thread someone doing the same with the hot water bottle and they were told not to panic. I've still been having the odd bath as our shower is so awful (you'd get more water out of a drizzling hose pipe!) Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment, hope we can keep you sane during the 2ww! 

Kerrie - hope you're ok. Hope the pain wasn't too bad!

Hello to everyone else.    

6 days to go, feels like its going to take forever. I can't remember whether I said over here I had kidney pain on Wednesday night which is usually a bad sign that AF is due, today I've got other symptoms that I get the week before. Trying hard to stay positive but I think I know now it prob hasn't worked.


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Angel wish

I agree with the temperature bit, you don't want to be raising your temperature. I read that if you can, showers are better at the moment than hot baths. And another thing i read was that pineapple juice ( not concentrate) is good for you. It aids implantation. However for some reason do not eat pineapple fruit itself once you get a bfp.

I also read that brazil nuts are also good, but it is debateable whether you should eat any more nuts if you get a bfp.


----------



## rach_w (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

(to catch up I had ICSI- 1 embie of 8 cells put back 3 days after EC and blood test is jan 18th)

I know I haven't posted in a few days. I'm doing OK and thankfully I only have to wait another 3 days till my blood test. My boobs are still a little bit sore but other than that I don't feel anything else. I am more positive now than I was a few days ago (but I think it has more to do with my mood being better than it was a few days ago- think I was really hormonal). So far no sign of AF so I am taking that as a good vibe.

Getting a bit scared now. I have resisted the urge to do a HPT and don't think I have the courage so I'm going to hang on till the blood test.

Only thing left to do is have a nice relaxing weekend, have DH take care of me and a lot of  

Hope all you ladies are doing OK and spoiling yourself one way or another (I am enjoying lots and lots of chocolate and sweet things  )

Rachel x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Girls- I am going mental. How am I gonna last another week waiting- I cant bear it  What tests are those that you can do early?and how early?

Kerrie: I had my IUI on Monday and I had to go in Wednesday morning as I had awful pains in my side and felt very bloated and she just wanted to measure my ovaries to make sure I didn have hyperstimulation. They measured 5 and if they had been 8 I would have been admitted. bloating has gone down now and the pains are not as sharp. I really was panicing a bit as I didnt have a pain the last time- maybe this is a good sign now.    

As the week goes on I am feeling less positive altho boobs def stilll really sore. I was hoping they would get easier but now I want them still sore on Sunday!!

The wind is absoutely wild here tonight, our lights have just flashed so Im gonna go and have a glass of rose shloer-it wil make a change from pineapple juice and trick my mind into thinking its wine!! 
xxxxxx  to everyone who is going through this torturous wait! I don't know what I'd do without you all.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok.

im not sleeping very well every little twinge or niggle im thinking my AF is on its way.

im desperate to do a test but dont want to cause myself any stress as they say it can be a false reading.

going to have another day of retail therapy today with my mum & sister so that should keep my mind of testing.

just   my AF doesnt come  

boobs are not so sore today  

take care ladies

Jaydee 
xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

I did a test  I know it was stupid but I found one in the bathroom drawer and just had to. Still showing +ve but thats only one week since my injection. Ive always known  I have absolutely no wil power and this has confirmed it! Dont know how im gonna wait another week,i really am going mad.


----------



## princessfee (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope it is ok for me to join this thread. We are currently undergoing IVF due to start stims drugs soon so hopefully will be on 2WW starting end of January!  

This is our first time at IVF - I am already worried about 2WW, I am so pleased I found this thread. It's good to read others posts and not feel so alone. 

Good luck to everyone in TTC  

Fiona x


----------



## suelo (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello ladies

Am going absolutely mad today, have started with a little spotting this morning but mothing since.  AF pains have now gone and boobs don't feel sore so don't know what's going on.  Have read some spotting is OK but not feeling at all positive.  Test date on Friday but really think it might all be ober then.  Have been taking whole treatment one step at a time but I hate this whole 2ww thing and I just want to know.

Sorry for the rant just going a bit mad here.  Due to go to a black tie dinner tonight with my wine club!  Booked for ages but not really in the mood now.

Hope everyone else if keeping sane and enjoying shopping and chilling.

Take Care

Sue


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I really hate this 2ww malarky, one day I have symptoms AF is going to come, the next I'm still getting symptoms like a miracle would be possible. Was looking at some more tests today and first response claim to be able to test as soon as 6 days before AF is due. I've got about 10 tests that measure 10miu of hcg... I tested this morning with a BFN again... hopefully tomorrow. I'm guessing if I don't get a result by Wednesday then thats it. 

My SIL is showing a positive on her OPK so she asked for me to go and pray for her, nearly set fire to the church in doing so and blasphemed at the same time so I don't think my wishes will be coming true this month! Hopefully I haven't blown it for my SIL. 

Sue - the spotting could be a good thing, like implantation bleed or something like that. Keep positive, still 6 days to go   

Fiona - welcome to the thread, good look with your treatment. 

Polly – please don’t beat yourself up about testing, lots of us have either done it or are really tempted. A week will pass in no time, I guess it’s just about trying to find things to occupy our minds to make the wait not seem as bad. 
Rach – good luck for Monday if we don’t see you again. Really hope you get a  positive result.


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

Not been on for a day or so as every time I log on I end up doing work e-mails, so felt I needed a break from the stress of work.

Was very naughty today, could help it but had sex this monring just   I haven't blown my chances by doing this.  Although I have kinda told myself that it hasn't worked due to all the PMS I have had but over the last two days I am out of the sore boobs club, no boob pain thank goodness and my cramp is just on and off, but I am terrified of going to the toilet and when I wake at night to go, my heart races as this is what happened before AF arrived in middle of sleep.

Went shopping yesterday got some lovely things but I have had terrible back pains and had to keep having breaks.

Day 10 today so 4 days to go, last time I had spotting on the Monday then middle of night got up and had full blown AF so   I can make it to test day.

Sue - spotting can be implantation, take it easy and sending lots of   and  .


Jadee - fully understand, it is terrible trying to sleep this is when AF arrived last time for me and I just dread it.  Take it easy not long to go now and this 2WW will be over .  I do feel for you we seem to be going through the same thing, I   you get a positive result, are you testing 20th?, don't test, I did a test two days ago and it was BFN so don't do it as you may get a false result, not saying mine is false but it made me feel terrible after, plus I now have not tests in the house so if I do make it to Thursday I got to go and buy one!!

Sorry not replying to all, I have got to get up and take my DD to her cousins.

Take care all and fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow.

Nikki


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

This is just a fantastic website! Makes you relise your not alone and the thoughts racing through the brain are actually really normal!!!!

Rachel - i really hope more of us can join you and Twiglet    

Mandy - thanks for your support, i moved house last year and the IVF has eaten up my new kitchen/bathroom fund! So i only have a shower - hopefully if this cycle works i can have a new bathroom first  

Billy Jean - again thanks for the support and advice, my DH is currently out shopping for pineapple juice! Although im not sure its too late now (3dp3det??)

Rachel W - All the luck in the world for your test tomorrow... keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust xxxxx

Polly - fingers crossed you had just tested early - best of luck xxxx

Girlies - I am now 3 days post transfer (6 days post egg collection/fertilisation) Ive read that today is the day the embies should start to hatch/attach...... what symtoms should i be feeling? I keep expecting to feel a short sharp twinge (but i know life isnt quite so simple!!!)  I have really tender boobs and they have gone dark (they look like beef burger nipples!!!) I know that this is more than likely the progesterone ?!?!?

Lots and Lots of hugs and kisses to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread.

At LWH I had ET with 2 Blasts on 15.01.10, OTD 29.01.10, currently on 2ww. 

Feeling ok apart from a pain in my back but think this maybe due to how tense my legs were during ET (I know you will all understand!!  ).  Trying to keep positive but fliting between positive and negative thoughts  

Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Georgina,
Im at LWH aswell, and had transfer on the 14th, god im scared!!!!

I had day 3 transfer - what was yours?

So far, ive had sore boobs, and still have big belly, think both of these are due to the progesterone (and subsequent wind!!!)

How many embies did they transfer? 

Fingers crossed and good luck xxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry Georgina - just noticed you already said 2 blasts!

Im very positive for you, looks like you have responded very well and have lots of embies, plus your uterus wont be traumatised from recent EC, i think your little blasts will be snuggling in very shortly!

x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi AngelWish, 

I am scared too but really trying to keep positive but not too positive.  

I had 2 blasts at Day 5 transfer.

My boobs have been fine no soreness, thats one of my negatives!  

Yes back in August I had to many embies so tx was cancelled - so like everyone on here I have waited a long time to get to this moment, I really hope this is our time!! 

Are you off for the 2ww? Just noticed you live in Liverpool, I live in Huyton.

Do you go on the LWH thread?

Fingers crossed for you too and hope our embies are attaching as we speak!  

Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Georgina
I only actually joiined this yesterday, before that i just read, and read, and read hoping that somewere would say i would be pregnant  

I had transfer on Thrusday, so took Friday off work but im back in on Monday. I only work behind a desk so think id do less damage (at least to my credit card) going back to work.

This is my 3rd attempt in 10 months, im 29 (30 in March!!), we are self funded as the NHS doesnt believe its a womans right to have her own child, if she marries someone who has kids, then this apparently suffices the need! Im starting to get tourettes as i write this!! So as you can imagine we are almost skint now! This is my fist attempt with ICSI, and had 4 embies, although only 2 were acceptable for transfer so the other 2 are discarded. I currently have these 2 in so i am hoping and praying that its 3rd time lucky. 

I didnt even get to transfer with my first attempt! 

Im in Crosby xxx Stay positive, not everyone gets the sore boobs etc, are you off work? Just relax and pamper yourself xxxxxxx I really do have good vibes about your case x


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Hi Angelwish- My implantation took place on day 5 of the 2ww. Because i had blastocysts transferred that means that they were implanting when they were 10 days old.

I can remember feeling really nauseous in the evening, and carried on feeling this way through the night. I also had awful stomach ache, that seemed to come on all the time in waves. A bit like period arriving, or case of food poisoning. It was awful and lasted until 2am in the morning. I did'nt get any spotting until 3 weeks later.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi AngelWish,

Oh right - there is a thread for LWH too, not that I want you to leave this one but its under North West Hospitals if you want a nose.

3rd attempt in 10 months, wow alot can happen in a short time aye. 

This is still our 1st attempt really due to tx cancelled so this was mt first ET, actual procedure wasnt as bad as I dreaded. I soooo understand your tourettes problem as we are also self funding due to my BMI being over 30. I hate the fact that someone translates your high BMI to you cannot have your own children. 

I hope this is 3rd time lucky for you too, sorry to hear 2 were recently disgarded but those 2 will be your 'special two' I'm sure.  

Yes im off work for 2ww, resting as much as possible hopefuly for a busy 9 months for us both! 

You too stay positive and get as much rest as possible          

Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww Billy Jean, you had 3 transferred and BFP! Congrats! 
Thanks very much for the info, Im currently day 6 past Ovulation (Egg Collection) so im hoping for some symptoms like you over the nex few days! Its frightening!!

Georgina - it sickens me, it really sickens me! Some people keep popping them out like theres no tomorrow not even appreciating the Gift they have, and others who so desperately want one are forced to pay stupid amounts of money for a "chance". Have they frozen your remaining embies? You had an amazing response! I know OHSS is a pain, but at least it meant you had lots and lots of embies (im sure you will only need them if yu want a brother or sister for Billy and Betty  

Im hoping for sicky feelngs just to give me some hope, im really struggling to stay positive but this site really helps


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Billy Jean - 3 embies all Blasts Well Done on that and Well Done on BFP  

AngelWish - I know bad isnt it, I know people who have had no problems to conceive have no idea and some just do not appriciate what they have in their own children.

Yes last Monday when they thawed embies, they took 10 out, 2 never made it, 2 went to blasts which I have on board and the other 6 were getting re-froze on Saturday. Regarding OHSS I never actually got it it was just a risk but I do appriciate the embies I've got and when i seen the 2 blasts on the screen I was very proud of them of how they had worked  

Yes this site is great it gives so much information and hope, do stay positive remember 3rd time lucky hun        

Georgina x


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't even get to test day, AF arrived on Saturday. So it wasn't third time lucky for me! Feel numb. Not sad, just numb. 

Sending lots of   for some BFP's though, need some good news! Good luck girls!


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi ladies well 1st day back @ work today thought it would help me & take my mind of this awful 2ww but i was wrong.

feel really worried today i am constantly needing a wee , got back ache & terrible wind so scared really feel my AF is on its way.

was very naughty & did a test this afternoon got a negative   just praying it was a false reading but cant help but think surely if i woz it would show up as im due to test on the 20th need to stay positive just   i get to the 2oth  

so sorry to sound so miserable just really worried as i have never had TX before .

Jaydee
xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

HendryHope - So Sorry you next got to test day   

jaydee - Hoping it was a false alarm negative test, although I know there needs to be certain levels of things in your urine but its supposed to be 1st morning wee anyway     - sorry not much help my 1st 2ww too.

Georgina x


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hendryhope sending you lots of    

so sorry to hear your news.

Jaydee
xx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

4 days to go, I can't stop thinking about it and   i can get through these next few days. I am totally dreading tomorrow and Tuesday as this is when it happened last time AF arrived.  I feel really down when I get a period pain - I can't face that feeling of going to the toilet and seeing blood.

Jaydee - I tested 3 days before on my first cycle in 2002 and got BFN but on test date got BFP (it was a faint line too)  and now have a lovely 7 year old girl who really wants a brother or sister.  Just keep going it could easily be a false reading at this stage, make sure you relax 3 days to go - and BFP!!.  I tested first thing with one of those digital tests a couple of days ago and got BFN so not feeling too good but have that tiny bit of hope because of my first cycle.

Hendryhope -   so sorry to hear your news

Nikki
x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

4 days to go for me too - tested today with a BFN on a 10 miu test! My SIL got her  strong positive OPK so thats really good, I'm so happy for her, fingers crossed one of us gets a positive result this month. I had really sharp pains in my boobs, now some of you aren't having pains anymore is it a good sign not to have any pains? 

Nikki - keep everything crossed, period pains can be a good sign of implantation apparently   

Jaydee - it could just be that you've got a late implanter and you won't see anything till test day, not long to go now   

Hendryhope - i'm so sorry hun   

Angelwish - I went shopping yesterday (you have to hope this cycle works as anymore and I'll be broke!) and all I could see was pregnant women and the families you see and think what on earths going wrong for them to be bless and not us! Probably not a nice thing to be thinking, but when you see women with 5 kids f'ing and blinding at their brood who are doing nothing wrong... rant over 

Georginaa - wishing you lots of luck hun


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Nikki you have put me @ ease   stay positive hun we will get there   just really struggling today , feeling down just hate this knicker watching i dread going to the loo.

decided that im not going to do another test now till wed as its made me feel really down  

hope everyone else is ok & staying positive.

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## rach_w (Jul 27, 2009)

hey girls,

So, I'm testing tomorrow and didn't do a HPT- I might do one before the hospital tomorrow morning but I think more likely I will still be too scared and just get the blood test. 

Going out of my mind today- so nervous!!!!! Thought that AF was on her way as I might have spotted a tiny bit before. Then I checked again a couple of hours later and nothing!!! I think my mind is playing tricks on me now 

This waiting is the craziest. This was my 1st IVF cycle and the thought of having to do this again is making me nuts!! It's not even the treatment part- that I can handle. The worst part is all the waiting, waiting for the treatment or 2WW or DR etc etc.

OK nervous rant over.  

I'm sorry I have not spoken to you personally and trust me I am thinking of all of you as I know what you are going through. Much love and a peaceful night to everyone...

Rachel W xxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Got period pains more now, I think I am going crazy, I don't want to go to bed tonight as I'm too scared in case I need to get up and go a loo, when I think about it I get that feeling of dread and that horrible taste in my mouth like I'm really scared.

With my hospital we are told to do a HPT on day 14 - we don't have blood tests, we are then booked in for a scan 3 weeks after - thats if lucky enough to get BFP.

Rachel W - when is your test date?

Jadee - totally with you, its so scary all this.  The worst bit is the cramps on and off, just when you think maybe a big cramp comes along to make it go to the back of your head again.  I keep saying please let it work, I don't care if I get the worst morning sickness ever. Agree leave the tests alone now  not long 3 days, I got 4 days so hope to get your good news first.x

Nikki


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Rachel good luck for tomorrow   keep us informed   you get a BFP

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Jaydee- this is the curse of early testing, it completely stresses you out. Justremember there's a reason that they say 14 days, stay positive, I know someone who tested false day 10,11 and 12. Butgot a positive on day 13!! Leave it now till test date, and try your hardest to think positive thoughts xxxxx I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Mandy-I'm exactly the same! Too many people around me are preggers! It's so heartbreaking! I gave 2 stepdaughters who I adore but so desperately want to be a real mum xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

Just randomly decided to test and got a  which came up really quick. Not sure why it didn't work this morning. So nervous now... DH has decided we need to wait till the official test day to tell our close family, better avoid SIL till then or I'll be in big trouble. 

Angel - it must be like an extra sixth sense we have or natures way of being cruel. 

Nikki - is the horrid taste sort of metallic? Cramping can be a good sign, I've had cramping and stabbing pains in my ovarys... 

Rach - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my god Mandy! Congratulations!!!!'

when was your test date due to be?

Well done! God I hope a few more of us join you soon! Good luck xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Test day is Wednesday 

My cycle is 27 days long...

Really hope this is a good sign for everyone else, got everything crossed


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

MandyM thats great news i am so pleased for you hope there will be more of us to join you on your great news  

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Angelwish thanks i dont feel so bad now , like you said they give you a date for a reason.

im not going to test now till wed i promise , dont want to stress myself out anymore.

Love Jaydee
xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi girls. Just catching up with posts and Im glad everyone is as mad as me!! I am gonna be skint before the end of the month buying  tests. I'm not buying any more until next week- although my will power is so awful I'll prob be in superdrug in the morning. 
I was really down this evening as I am almost certain AF is gonna arrive, just getting that 'feeling'. 
Of course I did yet another test  my thinking was that I would be prepared for it when AF arrived especially if its tomorrow at work. Im a teacher and I didn't want to turn into a crazy wreck in front of my 4 year olds. Its still +ve, very very very faint line altho it was 8pm. I had my pregnal shot last sat so that is 8 days ago? Are any of you on the vaginal gel- would that give a positive? Im a bit green when it comes to all this, didnt do much research just injecting and inserting when I'm told!!! 

P xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

I had a terrible sleep, was awake at 3am with really bad period pains, still got them, got the horrible feeling like AF is about to arrive.  The taste in my mouth is slightly metallic but its fear its not pregnancy.  Today I will be just expecting the dreaded brown stuff then early tomorrow morning it will be full blown period.  I really thought I was going to make it to test date this time as yesterday my pains were just on and off not that dreadful all day cramp dull ache pulling warm pain.  I feel really depressed today knowing its going to arrive any min.

MandyM - excellent news how brilliant to have a BFP on the 2ww site already, brill well done, make sure you rest up. 

Rachel - good luck for today

Jaydee - how are you doing today 2 days to go  how you feeling?

Take care all

Nikki
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps I have been thinking of coming on here I had my icsi et thursday and it was a 2 day transfer I am still very sore from ec my test date is 28th hope I hold out till then.

congrats mandy let the BFP roll


----------



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi girls,
I am also on my 2 ww, ET of 3 blastocysts on the 13th Jan and going crazy trying to find out if I have symptoms or not!! My test day is Saturday!
I wish you all a BFP!!!!    
xxx Cesca


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck hun.

I just nearly fell ove dh trainers sceared the life out of me but ok now no damedge to me belly


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

3 beanies wow good luck hun you could have 6


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hello 2ww ladies 

Welcome to all you newbies, I hope your 2ww's fly by and you all get lovely BFP's!! 
I have updated the list on page 1, if anything is wrong of needs anymore updating just let me know.

Good luck and lots and lots of babydust all round! 


Natalie xxxx_


----------



## tomkat (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi ladies on count down till the 24th just praying the dreaded af doesnt make an appearance.  This is my first rounf of icsi and this 2ww is awful.  Wishing you all lots of luck and


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

a ready made family


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi

Please can i be added to your list??!      

This is my first ICSI - 2 embies on board after 5day Blastocyst transfer..

My OTD is 25th January (a Monday!!   )  This is 14dpEC.  Is there any HPT that i can take a day early (i.e. Sunday am)??  So that i don't have to go into work straight afterwards.. 
I am going crazy with this wait...  Am ALMOST(!!) looking forward to going back to work on Wednesday to take my mind off things...
 

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Princess79
In my last cycle my test day was a Monday 14dpec, the day I was going back to work. So I tested with a first response and a clearblue digital, 13dpec.. Both showed very clear BFP's.

However, testing early is not advised as the result can change in a day, believe it or not. My cycle buddy got a BFN 13dpet and got a very faint BFP on 14dpet. She now has a 1 year old son. 
Remember 13dpec is still very early, but testing a day before might prepare you.

Good luck
Natalie xx_


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

So worried AF is going to arrive bad lower back pain, knee ache and terrible terrible cramps all day since 3am this morning.  Not even a show when I got to the loo - I know its going to arrive and so it is just going to mess me about.  I have 2 pessaries left which takes me up to needing a new pack tomorrow evening, whats the bets I buy a new pack and pick them up from hospital to find AF arrived!!!

Nikki
x


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi- thinking of you Nikki- hope it all works out.

Had my ET today. Two embryos, one 8 cell ,one 4, Testing 1st 2nd. Am bored of taking it easy already!!!

Angharad x


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Skybreeze!! 
Is there any way that the test can go from BFP on day 13dpo to BFN on 14dpo??   
Think i could just cope with the result gettion better - but not the other....!!
  
x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi princess. we are due to test the same day- a monday is really dragging the whole thing out.

Are any of you on the progestrone gel? I didnt have it last time- (last year) but its awful. My boobs and back are so painful I can hardly turn round in bed at night. I have a bad back anyway so this is adding to it. I feel they are very strong. Would it be advisable to skip one night??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

princess79 said:


> Thanks Skybreeze!!
> Is there any way that the test can go from BFP on day 13dpo to BFN on 14dpo??
> Think i could just cope with the result gettion better - but not the other....!!
> 
> x


_I supose its possible, but unlikely.. Unless you have a super faint line on 13dpec. It would take a while for your HCG to decrease. Good luck hun _

Nikki


Nikki34 said:


> Hi
> 
> So worried AF is going to arrive bad lower back pain, knee ache and terrible terrible cramps all day since 3am this morning. Not even a show when I got to the loo - I know its going to arrive and so it is just going to mess me about. I have 2 pessaries left which takes me up to needing a new pack tomorrow evening, whats the bets I buy a new pack and pick them up from hospital to find AF arrived!!!
> 
> ...


_Often AF pains are like very early pregnancy syptoms. I remember getting terrible AF pains in my last IVF and was shock that every time I went to the loo AF wasnt there, I got a BFP and the pains continued until gone 6 weeks. Good luck, I am sorry what happened to you and your little embies. I was reading your clinic thread the other day. 

PollyD.. I have been on a progestron gel in my first 2 cycles, it was called crinone gel. I hated it with a passion. So messy, YUK! I am thankfully just on cyclogest at the moment.  Nice!

*Yes thats right ladies I will be joining you in the maddness of what is the 2ww sometime this week. I have 5 little embies waiting for me. Either having ET tomorrow on day 3 or waiting for day 5. 
Let the madness begin!*

Natalie xxx _


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't moind me writing on your board but I was going to ask to join as I am on 2ww.

DR 28/11
stimms 22/12
EC 5/01 - 6 eggs - 1 fertilised Grade A 4 cell
ET 8/01

Unfortunately I wa to test this Friday 22nd but last night had AF type cramps and today had red spotting and by afternoon was passing clots (which I actually think was the embryo)

I am devastated and wish this was a bad dream.

This is my 1st attempt in Belfast.

Has anyone by any way had this happen and still got a BFP? I know - I'm probably clutching at straws but its all I've got.

Also, do you think I will still continue with the Crinone gel just in case?

Any advice please.... Norma


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I've got some sort of bad news... where yesterday there was a definite second line on the test today there wasn't one at all  I've tested about 4 times so far. 

I think this tells us that testing early definitely isn't a good idea at all. I've still got symptoms, but I think its prob a pre AF thing now   

Wishing everyone lots of luck for their cycles


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Mandy im so sorry to hear of your news not sure what to say really so sending you a big 

Im feeling really unhappy today did a test this morning which was a   not sure why i did it cause only had iui on thursday.

Still have real bad bach ache period like pains mood swings and tonight really sore boobs. All the signs of a period.

Can any one tell me im due normally on Monday but will be end of 2ww on the thursday when should period start 

Wishing you all lots of luck 

Karen xxxxxxxx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Mandy- you are driving yourself mad with the testing. Im going up the walls too but just avoiding shops where they sell tests, so all our food will be coming from the little garage at the end of the street until next monday!

Skybreeze- that is the same gel I have, its making me feel awful. My SIL actually said I was looking very 'full' tonight. _ i feel like my boobs are literally gonna explode. I really feel like taking a break tonight, could the dose be too strong?? Of course if I dont get pregnant I will blame myself if I don't take it??

Karenagain_ you have ages to go yet and most people seem to be getting BFN one day and BFP the next so you just don't know. It has to be far too soon if you only had iui on thurs?


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Polly 

I know not sure why i did it im just   Still got all the pains though is that normal?


----------



## huggy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to this site   and had ET last Wednesday (13th) 2, 4 cell embryos.   This is my 2nd attempt after having to abandon treatment after EC due to suffering from OHSS.  Although this 2WW is a lot tougher than expected....   
So far no symptoms except for swollen tummy.  Due to do HPT on 27th. 

Good Luck to you all.   

Z
xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

hi K. I have absolutely no idea what is 'Normal'- I know none of us loopy loolas are at the minute  

There doesnt seem to be a normal if you read other posts. I think we are all just so impatient. My mother often tells the story of having to wait for 3 missed peroids before going to see a doctor! God I think im beginning to sound like her!!! 

Stay Positive hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

AF pains most of the day, got horrible back pain and had a bit of a dodge belly earlier and had to keep running for the loo - didn't matter how much I tried not to go today as I just couldn't face being on my own and seeing blood but this has not happened yet. Just   AF holds off just another 3 days to test date I so want to make it to this time.

Nat - thank you for the advise on cramps being the same for you, I hope mine is and thanks for your words about my embryos, I have written a 5 page complaint letter.  Good luck for your transfer.x

Good luck everyone on 2ww.  Here's hoping I can sleep tonight and do not wake to find AF.

Nikki
x


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi ladies well just back from work been worried all day that AF is on its way , been knicker watching all day

got back ache still   just   i get to wed. sounds like were all struggling on this awful 2WW.

just   we get some BFP soon  

thankfully got 2 days off now as i dont think i can face being at work if AF comes , i did explain to my manager that if it did i would need to go home wouldnt be fair on everybody as i would be  

big   to you all hope to hear some good news soon

love Jaydee
xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls, sorry I have not been on here for last two days, I have just been Reading all your posts. So many are worried AF is on the way, keep thinking positive, AF pains can be mistaken so many times, af pains can be a sign of pregnancy. 

Good luck for all those testing over next few days! I have a good feeling there will be lots of bfp!!!

as for me I have 9 days to go! Boobs are not as tender and I am getting cramps all over tummy, pee alot, tired alot, thirsty alot, and a slight metalic taste. Felt really dizzy earlier too, I do not know if these are symptoms or drugs!  as progestrone pessarys not only hold of AF but they give you preg symptoms, quite crawl really isn't it!  this 2ww is sooooo hard for us all! I am so glad I found this site so we can all be here for each other. 

Big hugs everyone, sweet dreams!!
Kerrie xxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 
I saw this on web, thought u may find interesting,

What happens after your transfer? 
For those of you in the 2ww and for those of you about to enter it...

What happens after a Day 3 Transfer?

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


What happens after a Day 5 transfer?

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT
________________
Hope this helps.

Love Kerrie xxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Made it though the night, still got cramps but didnt wake with them, did wake to go to the loo was dreading going to the loo.  No boobs ache for 4 days now, AF pains not as bad but still there for me to know its hovering around.  The pain is I need to get prog pessary's as I took my last one this morning - I never thought I'd make it to day 12 as I didnt last time so going to pick some more up this afternoon so I have them ready for my second one tonight, 2 days to go I so   this is working now.

Jaydee - wondered were you had got to, glad you got time off and fully understand, I have been off all the way though this 2ww, but I had leave to use up so haven't gone sick, plus I can work from home a bit which I've also done to keep my mind off things.  Wow 1 day to go for you  tomorrow brings you a BFP

Does seem a lot of us have AF pains etc... I only wish I could have remembered what my 2ww was like with my DD but I just can't it was so long ago now, all I have fresh in my head is last time and this time now seems very different to last time as I had full blown AF by day 12 with days 10, 11 with spotting when I went to loo.  So I guess every time is different.

I have everything crossed that a we get some BFP.

Nikki
x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I can't believe I'm in here lol.

I had my iui on Friday in Copenhagen, am still getting pains, but not as bad as I was, my sense of smell is more alert, but I think that because I have given up the wine!!!

Karen, step away from the tests!!!!!

Good luck ladies.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

My pains have eased now so I can walk around a bit better its just when I need the loo that it hurts


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Nikki - Hope the next 4 days go very quickly (for us al!!)   Think its a good idea you have extra pesseries to continue though. Your story from with your DD was very positive thinking for us all - thank you  

AngelWish - How are your symptoms and How was your return to work yesterday, hope it wasnt too hard on you   

Mandy - I thought it was impossible to get a negative positive??  

Rach_w - How did yesterday go?   

Polly - Sorry I cannot help regarding te vaginal gel as I don't us it.   

Cesca77 - Good Luck for Saturday   

Tomkat - Good Luck for 24th   

Princess - Good Luck for 25th   

Moog - Looks like a few of you are testing 27th - Good Luck   

Moog - Good Luck for 27th   

Kitten - Good to hear pains have eased - Good Luck for 28th, I am 1 day behind you   

angharad - Good Luck for 1st   

Skybreeze - Good Luck for transfer today or blasts on Friday    

DC - Sorry I cannot answer your question as this is my 1st attempt and 2ww   

Karenagain - I think you may of tested way to early.   A/F pains can be normal too at this stage, Not sure what date your period would re-start as the hormone drugs mess them up  

Huggy - My tx was also cancelled due to OHSS back in August, Good Luck this time round   

Kerrie - Hope all those symptoms are good pregnancy ones - Info did help me I was visulising were my embies are upto   - Thanks

Millie - Copenhagan! Do yu mind me asking why you chose there? Hopefully you get your BFP and stay away from the wine  

I am coping with 2ww quite well - I'm off work but keeping busy watching tv, reading, going out for couple of hours to pass tme away, not got much symptoms at all - hope thats a good thing  

Georgina x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope we all get our BFP keep up the


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Georgina we went with Copenhagen Fertility centre (check out my diary in iui members diaries, I'm just about to update it), they used to be called Nordica.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Kitten - Yes - Here is to lots of BFP's over the next few weeks                     

The Sticky Vibes logo isnt showing on my logo window  

Millie - i thought as much but jest wondered why Copenhagan, let me know when you have updated your diary and I will have a read - Thanks

Georgina x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Georgina I have updated my diary lol

TYhe reason against not doing it in the UK is that we want totaly anonymity donor wise, and couldnt get that in the UK, and its cheaper and a nice break!!!


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Millie - Oh right - that explains it then!!   ok, will have a look now


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

Georgina - I didn't think you could either   

CD26 - still a ^bfn^ don't think its looking very good, would have assumed it would have come up on a really early test by now 

Must have definitely been a blip the other day. 

Hope we start seeing some  over here soon, keep positive


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi ladies well i did another test this morning and im so   it said negative dont know why i do it to myself.
my date is tomorrow so trying to be positive untill then but struggling just cant see what a day will make just   it will.

I know were given a date for a reason but can anyone just give me a bit of hope that a day may change the result.

Love Jaydee
xx


----------



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Jaydee, I’ve heard that it can change in a day. Try testing the first wee in the morning as it is most concentrated. Sending you loads of             to keep calm. If you still have BFN tomorrow have a blood test as only that will give the real result at this point!
Georginaa, thanks for your sticky vibes!!   I’m off too spending hours on FF and watching TV etc. I found it really good to take some time out. I don’t think I could face work at the moment feeling so up and down all the time!   Sending you lots of     for your embies
Mandy, see your GP and have a blood test! Hope you’ll get your BFP!    
To all you waiting with me!! Don’t test before your test date as it will drive you nuts!
Lots of sticky vibes and      to all of you!


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Mandy - Very strange I think - Keep positive, when is your actual test date?  

Jaydee - Keep Positive - Nikki wrote a post a few days ago, were on day 13 her's was negative then day 14 was positive, keep this in mind hun    

Cesca - There is no way I would be able to concentrate in work, some I've took time off as holidays and some i'll be off as sick but my Mangers know why I am off so makes me feel ok about that, I have no Pee Sticks at home and i'm not buying any until Monday/Tuesday next week


----------



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Me neither until Saturday!!    I don't have significant symptoms either and everyone tells me that having pains or not having them can both indicate BFP!! xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Cesca - Yes I've heard that too   we got our deserved BFP's!!

Millie - Just read your diary - thtas a lovely little story, I havnt done a diary on FF just wrote one in my own diary since the thaw last Monday - but I am sorry I havnt done one on here now reading yours


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I am finding this 2ww soooooooo difficult.  Last night i had serious insomnia.  Even got up at 2am, made some bread,     then read for a bit - until finally falling asleep at 4, only to have to get up at 7, to go to my first appointment with an NHS consultant... only to be told we have to keep trying for another 2 years before they will fund us!!  It really doesn't help when people say - you are only young (30), regardless of our test results.  It is almost like you have to wait until its practically too late till they will treat you!  And just because i'm not older shouldn't mean I can't have assistance now - when i want to have a family - not in 2 years time!!!   
Ok - SORRY! Rant over!!

Am back to work tomorrow - which in a way i'm glad - but i don't know how i'm going to make it till next Monday(!)
At 8dpo i was expecting some 'implantation' pains... but nothing!!! I have had no symptoms - apart form the sore nipples  
Good thing or bad thing??  Everything conflicts!
Am     for all your embies.....  We need to start the year off positively!!!

x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Kerrie. That info was interesting- HCg wouldnt show up till day 11 so that may explain the BFN's. I didn't realise that the gels delayed Af. I decided not to take one last night - i know I shouldnt but I felt so uncomfortable, plus my DD has a bug and up sick every night so I havent had a nights sleep in so long, she was in the bed beside me kicking the life out of me and it hurt just to turn over in bed. so I just took the rest. Been feeling like AF is coming all day so guess what- yes bought another test (absoultely no will power) It was only a sainsbury's own brand one so don't know how accurate it was. At first it was BFN but the more I looked I think there is still the faintest line- (maybe the remains of my pregnal injection) or else its my eyes playing tricks. 
Anyway        that it works as I cried my eyes out when no line showed up 

to everyone x
P.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Moog said:


> Hi *Skybreeze...* would you clarfy something for me (we posted this morning regarding this on another thread)
> 
> Do you count the day of EC as part of the 14 days until OTD?
> 
> ...


_Hi hun

Sorry its taken ages to get back to you!!! Its been quite a day.

Test day is 14 days from EC, so you test day is the 28th of January. DO you mean 17th was ET?

Good luck!

I'm offically PUPO! 2 little embies on board. Testing on the 30th. 

Natalie xxx
_


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Georgina - i havent had any pains or symptoms (apart from the boobs being sore - cyclogest i think!). Im hoping im one of those who can still be BFP without symptoms! Im 5 days past ET so suppose theres still time for symptoms - most of all i just want the BFP!!! How are you getting on?    

Princess79 - i can totally feel your pain - NHS wont fund me because my husband has 2 daughters from a previous relationship - apparently that means i shouldnt require any of me own! I actually think i find it harder because i can see the love a parent has and so desperatly want to sample for myself! Id like to wake up in the middle of the night and look forward to choosing schools etc! For that reason its all self funded - fingers crossed we all receive our precisous gifts we so dearly want.    

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I've not been on here since my last  but just wanted to wish you ladies all the babydust in the world!
       

please girls Sign this petition:

www.petitiononline.com/freeivf

manda mae xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

ah Manda Mae, so sorry to hear of your BFN! Life is so unfair at times! I hope your ok.

Brilliant petition, think everyone should sign!

Good luck to all x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

May I join you Ladies  

Our final attempt. 2 day old snow babies returned to Mummy today.Official testing day 2nd Feb    As it's our last go. I felt quite emotional today as Hubby is away all week and I have recently moved to a  new area so I feel a bit lonely.

Good luck to all you Ladies. Keep everything crossed


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Princess - Hope you have a better sleep tonight - Sorry you appointment wasnt what you wanted to hear, me and my DH are self funding ourselves as my BMI is over 30 so we were not allowed any free funding, I also hae no symptoms!!


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi fiddlesticks welcome to this thread it has been a great comfort 2 me since joining everyone is so lovely.

I am on my last day of my 2WW today so   i get a BFP tomorrow.

I am sure all the ladies will keep you company while hubby is away must be really hard especially moving to a new area aswell.

Hope and   it works for you this time  

Love Jaydee
xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry posted that and hadnt finished!!

Polly - Hope you have a better sleep tonight too  

Skybreeze - Congratulations on being PUPO - roll on the 30th    

AngelWish - Still no symptoms!!! Just want 29th to come very quick!!    

mandamae - I've signed the petition.   

Jaydee - Really hope tomorow you get your BFP - I know your prob not going to sleepmuch at all tonight but try not to worry - look forward to reading yoe result tomorrow - I have everything crossed for you and will definatley include you in my prayers tonight    

fiddlesticks - Welcome & Congratulations on being PUPO today - we are here to support you all the way    

Had a quiet day today watching tv and not doing much at all - so much so I never got dressed till late aftenoon!!!

Georgina x


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

Mandamae i too have signed the petition hope everyone does.

Love Jaydee
xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Jaydee- everything crossed for you in the morning       

Hi Fiddlesticks- welcome to the madness that is 2ww. Its the best place in the world to share all your crazy feelings!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh jaydee
wishing you all the luck possible for tomorrow! Hoping and praying you have a huge BFP! Good luck hun xxxx  

georgina - lots of     for us! Maybe it's too early for us to have symptoms! That's what I'm hoping anyway! I know it can still be successful but I'm sure I'd relax if I felt they were digging in with spades!!!!  

fiddlesticks - welcome, hope you feel ok at the moment, there's no need to feel lonely with this site being available! Try and enjoy a little peace and quiet and think lots of positive thoughts xxxxx    xxxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hello,

Welcome to all the new people starting the 2ww. Hope everyone else is as ok as can be.    

Jaydee - wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow   

Another  tonight - I think I need the    Still got really sore boobs and hot flashes though... 2 more sleeps!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Mandy!
Your going to drive yourself mad! Think you will need shares in clear blue the rate your testing  
easier said than done, but I really think you should wait till official test date, I still have everything crossed for you..... Keep praying sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Thank you, sorry I must be driving people insane.... 

This could be the problem - I got 25 early pregnancy tests from amazon for £5 that detect as little a 10miu of hcg! I've used a first response on Monday afte the false positive. Apparently these tests I've got are renound for producing vanishing BFP's! 

I think i'd be better off waiting till Thursday...


----------



## DAWNMC (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi i am a bit knew to all this, i had my egg collection yesterday, 5 eggs retrieved and four fertilised overnight, so am going in for embryo transfer tomorrow am excited but nervous, not quite sure how i am going to cope with 2ww, any ideas!!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Mandy
that's really made ne laugh! 25 tests! How many do you have left?? 
Is it the first response which gave you the bfp the other day? You might have received a bad batch from amazon  
your not driving anyone insane! Try and save 1 test for Thursday! Your bin man will be wondering what the hell with your rubbish!

Dawn-best of luck for tomorrows transfer, think positive (wish I took my own advice!) hopefully you embies snuggle in nicely xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There

Just finished my 1st cylce of IUI and i am now on 2ww, feeling scared and excited but so unsure what to expect..


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Angel - Ermm... I think I've got 4 left!!! Plus 4 x 25miu ones...

Welcome to everyone joining the 2ww


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Mandy -      You made me laugh with those tests, it is true tho while you've got them you will use them, try not to do anyomore now until Thursday  

AngelWish - Yes I agree I wish I could feel the spades too  , still time yet!   

Dawn  - Welcome to this site, Good Luck for ET tomorrow   

Beanie - Welcome to this site, and Good LUck for the 2ww, when is your test date?    

Georgina x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Georgina

thank you for the welcome, my test day 3rd February...


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Mandy - I'm gonna sound really stupid now! But is the 10 an 25 miu to do with how sensitive the test is. Iv only ever bought the clear blue an never checked this? Hold off 1 more sleep XXXXXXXX


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2009)

morning ladies well its a BFN for me  

I wish you all a BFP that are due to test soon  

feeling really upset this morning just so glad i havent got work today

Love Jaydee
xx


----------



## rach_w (Jul 27, 2009)

BFN for me.

I found out on Monday and was pretty down about it. But picked myself up and booked a long weekend away with DH for this weekend and went to the gym last night for the 1st time since starting the cycle. So, getting back into routine and feeling a bit stronger.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test.

Rachel W


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Dear Rachel and Jaydee
so sorry to gear your BFN! Life is so cruel and I hope you have success soon. Life deals some really crap cards out!
Lots of love x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

So sorry to here the BFN


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

So sorry to hear of the BFN  .  I know this sounds silly but last time my period started fully on the Tuesday before my Thursday test date and I'm a bit concerned now that as I haven't had my period and still got craps that mine too will be a BFN - when does the period come after? all my paperwork outlines it should start before.  

What are the best tests to get? I haven't got any tests my partner is going to buy some tonight as he is working late that way if I get my period in the day I can call him tell him not to bother.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.

Nikki
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Nikki... Although AF feels like she will arrive she may not! Its good you have got this far. I have had 2 BFN's both of which AF didnt arrive until 4 days *after* OTD. But that is probably something to do with the 2ww support I was on at the time.

I think the best test to use is a first response or a clearblue digital. I have also used superdrugs own test that were good. They measure 10miu, where as FR and clearblue's need 25miu for a postive.

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx_


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rachel and Jaydee

Oh no   i am soooo sorry to hear your sad news!  
    

Why is life such a *****! if you need to chat we are all here for you. 

big hugs!!

Kerrie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Moog... Its normal to lose sore boobs about now.. Its about 8 days since your trigger so by now its a very low concerntration HCG now. Hence your (.Y.) being less sore. On my last cycle I lost sore (.Y.) on about day 5/6 and wasnt sore until test day. I remember having sore (.Y.) late at night before bed, and nothing in the morning. But my (.Y.) now are not that sore. 

Now hun is when the baby/s will start to realise there own HCG, dont worry to much about sore (.Y.) they will come!

Hope that has helped
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

AngelWish, Moog, Huggy, 

I see you are all testing on same day as me, how you feeling girls? Many symptoms yet? This 2ww is doing my head in! 

Polly - Glad you found the info interesting, it helps to be able to visualise your little embies doesn't it. How do you feel today after not taking your gell? I am on inections for the same drug - in the bottom!! Ouch DH does not like doing them for me - but it has to be done. I just   I get a BFP!! We have been trying 6 years now and two failed IVFs  Why is it some women just fall at a drop of a hat (and some do not even want them) and some like all of us poor girls have to go through all this  Life is just not fair! But hey keeping positive!!   

Nikki - I feel that the clear blue digitals are the best xx

Mandy!! Say away from those pee sticks!!     You will drive your self nuts!! LOL!! 25!!!! I so understand how tempting it is tho!  

Moog - the pregnil we take - the trigger shot stays in your body for 8 days, this is what makes our boobs really painful! Hope this helps. 

Just read my last post! LOL! I did not say woman - i said something else looks like it got edited!! LOL! Sorry website! oops!  

Kerrie xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi


Sorry for the BFN'S   

Georgina your test date is the same as mine, well officially lol

As for me I don't have any symptoms really, just a few stabbing pains down below every now and then, but these could be the left over pains from the iui!!

Have been sorting ebay out today and am now off to the post office.

Good luck for those who test today.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Beanie - Good Luck for your test date  

jaydee - Really sorry you got a BFN   enjoy your rest today   

Rach_w - Really sorry to hear of your BFN too,   Glad you have picked yourself up in some way, enjoy your weekend away with DH  

Nikki - Unsure when your period would start as the drugs mess them up, my Hospital told me to use a Clear Blue test  

Moog - Hope the other Girls have answered your question, I had ET last Friday as I've had no symptoms but I hadnt had the trigger shot as mine was a med fet  

Millie - oooh very good, next friday?   

Anyone just watched this morning on ivf? Ahh sat here watching it and felt like crying, what a very long 24 years they have had  

Big Hugs to those still living in hope (like myself!)          

Georgina x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

Meant to be working hard at home and its just not happening! If you don't get a BFP on test day does that mean thats it?

Hope everyone is staying really postivie   

Sorry to those who got BFNs


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Mandy - Oh I'm sorry but I thought your OTD is tomorrow? You prob cannot concentrate!! I am still very cofued about your negative positive. My Hospital told me if I do get a BFN to ring and tell them and stop all medication.    

Georgina x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I'm confused about this cycle malarky, if I'm due to have AF tomorrow does that mean you have a 27 day cycle - or because you bleed on day 28 but its also the first day does it mean you have a 28 day cycle. 

I haven't tested today, was wondering for tomorrow as they recommend testing 14dpo but that would be after AF is due. 

Thank you for the    I really need them today, been shopping this morning for some shoes to try and spend these Faith vouchers I have, the one pair I've fallen in love with aren't in stock anywhere in a size 8. Got a sexy coat for the football games as its getting a bit chilly on the terraces, reduced from £120 to £25! I love retail therapy!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Gatecrasher alert 

Just wanted to wish *Moog* and *Skybreeze* loads of luck....heaps of babydust, sticky vibes and positive thoughts to you               



MandyM said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm confused about this cycle malarky, if I'm due to have AF tomorrow does that mean you have a 27 day cycle - or because you bleed on day 28 but its also the first day does it mean you have a 28 day cycle.
> 
> I haven't tested today, was wondering for tomorrow as they recommend testing 14dpo but that would be after AF is due.


If you get AF tomorrow and and today is 27 days....then tomorrow will be cd1 and you would have had a 27 day cycle.

As for testing, I replied to your separate post about this but the earliest to test for accurate result is 14dpo (or later)....implantation can happen between around 5-12dpo and only once there is a good level of HCG released from the embryo will the peestick detect it...especially if you have late implantation.

If you're on 27 days today and you didn't get positive OPK until cd15 then ovulation would've been around cd17 so you're only 10dpo today....very early to test for reliable result.

How are you calculating that AF is due tomorrow...are you basing this on previous cycles ? Clomid doesn't always regulate cycles (frustratingly!) and can sometimes lengthen or shorten them too....assuming you ovulated on cd17 (approx 36hrs after +ve OPK) and you had the "average" luteal phase of 14 days then your AF would be due in 4/5 days time which would make it a 31 day cycle (and that would be 14dpo).........a luteal phase can actually be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww  
Natasha x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Mandy - Hope Minxy answered your question, Sorry I cannot help with your cycle dates, retail therapy does wonders doesnt it   Here is a few more       

Georgina x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi again

Anyone NOT want to get to 14dpo?? I know its an  odd question, but the sooner we get to it, then if its a bfn we have to start all over, at the moment its quite nice being in limbo land just "not knowing" whats going on down there   I'm getting myself a little worked up now  I'm almost 43 in March, and if this 1 doesnt work, we can't afford another next month and would have to wait until mid march for our next


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Millie - I am eager to know as I don't like this 'not knowing' bit but at the same time I do not want to test too early, I have no tests at home and am not buying any until Monday!! But I agree with no if we ahve failed its about picking ourselves up and waitimg for the nxt tx, have you set an age limit for yourself? Try not to worry hun as this will work!!!    

Georgina x


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Natasha - thank you for replying to my question.  How horrible to make it to test date and then get period a few days after.  I can't believe it looks like that is what is going to happen to me as well.  Does the hospital reply on the HPT or would they ask for me to go in for a blood test to be sure or do they take the HPT as correct and advice to stop medication straight away?  Do you think all my usual PMS will come back soon if this is going to happen? I'm too scared to test tomorrow, can't face seeing a BFN.  My partner is not too good at the moment after what happened with my embryo's - he thinks he is depressed and going to the DR tomorrow so I am just dreading what will happen with a added BFN - I feel like I've lost my support from him - surely he must think if he feels like that how must I be feeling as its my body, my embryo's as well as his.  I am glad he is working late tonight as I don't think I can put up with having his moody face around me when I'm trying so hard myself to carry on as normal.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's  .

Take care all

Nikki
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki34

I think you meant Natalie as it was her who replied to you but I would agree with her response......fingers crossed that it is a BFP but there really is no way of knowing until you test.  Unfortunately some women will bleed early, not get to OTD and get BFN, others may have no bleed/spotting at all, right through to OTD and get BFN.....some will get spotting/bleeding during 2ww and get BFP...some will have no symptoms/bleeding/spotting and get BFP....there are no hard and fast rules and each treatment cycle can vary.

Also, the progesterone support during 2ww can hold back/delay AF so even if BFN then some women may not bleed until stop the meds...some may bleed immediately, some may take up to 6 weeks or so before a bleed.  All very confusing and frustrating !

As for your clinic relying on peesticks alone....you are at Chelsfield like me and yes, they would rely on the result of the peestick on OTD.  If you get a BFN and no bleed on OTD then they would usually advise you to wait a few more days, keep using the progesterone support and test again.  Chelsfield do not do HCG blood tests as standard but you can request them if you want to pay.....on one of our FETs I got a negative on OTD (no spotting/bleeding) but then I tested again later in day (don't ask me why, I have no idea!) and it was positive......got all excited and phoned clinic who said test again and keep up meds...unfortunately tested negative after that but was advised that was a chemical pregnancy....on our next FET we tested positive on OTD and so paid for HCG bloods at 14dpt and 16dpt....sadly resulted in yet another chem pg....the tests cost £45 each time (that was several years ago now).

Anyway, despite all that, try and stay positive....it's a good sign that you've had no bleeding/spotting so wishing you lots of luck    Try not to think about BFNs....it's hard, I know, been there enough times myself as you can see from my signature/profile but you just have to keep believing.  It's also hard on our other halves as I feel that sometimes they feel kinda "separate"....yes it's us who have all the drugs, us who's poked and prodded, us that has the embies put back and it's tough on them to watch all this....don't be too harsh on your DH....remember that they usually deal with emotions in a different way to most women !

Fingers crossed for you 
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Natasha, my heads all over the place at the moment, surprised I still know my own name thats how crazy I am at the moment.

I will try to stay positive.

Nikki
x


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry about your BFNs Jaydee and Rachel. Just take it easy and take your time to get your head around it. 

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.

I'm on day 3 post ET and worrying that I'm doing too much. Just read Zita West whosays complete bed rest- the clinic never said so and I've been out walking the dog twice today. Is that too much? Does it matter now?

Have got two weeks off work and the amount I'm snacking on I'll look several months gone by the time I get back regardless of the result!


----------



## Cesca77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Rachel and Jaydee,
Am so so sorry you have BFN!   Get loads of TLC now! Sending you lots of     
Hi to everyone else!     
xxx Cesca


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kerry 1975 - I am 9dpEC and 6dpET, so far I have only had sore boobs related to the cyclogest! Today however I think I have had a few twinges, also I gave been one heck of a moody cow! Is this a symptom ? 

Mandy - hopefully BFP tomorrow, it is still a slight possibility that BFP even if negative on test date, I read a few cases were it was negative hpt but got BFP blood test! Rare though I think, my last cycle was BFN an I got AF the following day! I think the cycle days are all over the place on ivf so not sure about 27-28 day cycle

Nikki - my hosp rely on hpt, I rang them last cycle after hpt showed BFN and they said to wait 1 week then test again, but that the HCG should be at adequate level by test date

good luck to all still yet to test, can someone advise if today's ranging banchee impression I've had in work could be a symptom X


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

Minxy - thank you for your reply, I've just seen your other post too. Usually (before tx) my cycle would either be 13 days or 27 days from what you described. So if I started bleeding on say a Friday, then AF would be due on a Thursday either 2 or 4 weeks later, hope that makes sense. So AF would be due tomorrow, but when I tested with OPK's I got a slightly paler line on the Thursday which was CD14 and a really dark line on CD15. (On CD 15/16/17 I had really bad ov pains too) 

Angel - I think moodyness is def a symptom! I think its def due to something to do with hormones...  keep everything crossed still    

Angharad - I think as long as you're not sprinting with the dogs, a gentle walk won't do much harm. They don't even recommend total rest for threatened miscarriages anymore, although taking it easy might be in order, a good reason to get DP to do all the chores! 

Nikki - I really hope you're ok hun   

Georgina - I'm sure its the tests, I def wouldn't recommend them to others, they might be cheap but they don't always dry properly so you get lines that you don't know is a problem with the way its dried or a positive result. I think if we get a BFN a weekend away would be fantastic, possibly coupled in with another spending spree of some kind.

Hope everyone else is OK and keeping their PMA strong


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Jaydee and Rachael I am so sad for you both- Its just awful  

Kerrie- I felt so much better the day after i skipped gel. I know if this doesn work tho Ill blame myself. I had to make the decision I was literally having back spasams and was in so much pain between that and my boobs I couldn move. I havent taken off work and with my little girl being sick all week I have been exhausted, its been a tough week. Even DH suggested we go away for weekend for a break- I have convinced him that it hasnt worked too. I understand your little rant. I work in an area where the average age for pregnancy seems to be about 14, between that and the Jeremy Kylers it makes me cross! My rant over now 

Girls- I have now reached a new level of crazy- actually taking tests out of bin to analyse them 
I bought a pack of two in sainsburys and dont know how accurate they are, yest there was a slight line, today there wasnt only I think the more I look and if I squint my eyes there is a slight 2nd line! (Its prob only the shadow of the control line). So I am going to wait now, I actually was in Superdrug this eve and resisted buying any so quite proud of myself. 

Not feeling very +ve, you know the way you 'just know' that AF is gonna come


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi everyone
hi mansy thought i'd join my fellow clonid taker!, i'm day cd19 now so classing this as my 2 week wait...AAArrgghhhhh lol x
i've been reading your posts and i'm sorry Af has turned up for some of you  

For those still waiting     xx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Mandy - hopefully your right! Im a flaming lunatic today! 
Good luck for tomorrow!!!        


Polly - thought your post was amusing! I get peed off with the scumbags you see on those shows aswell! (Prefer Maury though "ive tested 18 men to find the dad of my child - and im 3million% sure the 19th man is the dad!!! haha!) - and im also going slightly potty! In fact, i think im verging on OCD! I keep giving myself dares like dont drive over a cats eye in the road! an if i do, i have to go over another to cancel the first out! Seriously LOST THE PLOT!!!!!   Were are you up to? I think early testing is a huge NO NO! Dont cause yourself undue stress.   

I have very tiny twingy feelings right in the middle - Please please please let this work this time!!!               

Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

angharad - I know what you mean about the snacking, me too!!! I don't think the walk would of done to any harm the fresh air might have done you good, just had a rest before and after taking the dog out  

AngelWish - I'd say they were symptoms!!    

Mandy - Good Luck for tomorrow, it can change within a day    

Polly - Think Positive!!    

Rouey - Hello & Welcome  

Georgina x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nikki and mandy, good luck for tomorrow! Thinking of you!!

Polly- you will love avatar! Will def take your mind off things too! As for me I have taken whole 2 weeks off and am doing x stitches, really is relaxing and keeps my mind busy. Off out for lunch tom with a friend, so that will be nice. 

sending you all big sticky vibes!!

Big hugs!!

Kerrie xx


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you are allwell and thinking   thoughts.

Sorry to both of you with the bad news and sending you  

Hi Millie how are you doing hope you got home safe and sending you all my  

Well as for me its a week today since I had insem now counting down the days and  

Im not that positive though still got all my pains and back ache my (.)(.)s are really sore and just started to get some spotsd on my face always a good sign   is on her way.

Love to you all and keep you all updated 

Karen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

ps wonder if it could be the cyclogest im on 400mg at night? Maybe thats to low to effect me?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MandyM said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Minxy - thank you for your reply, I've just seen your other post too. Usually (before tx) my cycle would either be 13 days or 27 days from what you described. So if I started bleeding on say a Friday, then AF would be due on a Thursday either 2 or 4 weeks later, hope that makes sense. So AF would be due tomorrow, but when I tested with OPK's I got a slightly paler line on the Thursday which was CD14 and a really dark line on CD15. (On CD 15/16/17 I had really bad ov pains too)


OPKs only detect the LH surge, not actual ovulation....your test line needs to be same colour or darker than the control line so if you had a paler line on cd14 and darker line on cd15 then it would seem LH surge on cd15.....so as I suggested, ovulation would have happened around cd17.....so if you're 28 days today then you are only 11dpo......very early to be testing and getting an accurate result. I ovulate naturally and start getting ovulation pains around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I ovulate cd14/15....the pain can often be really awful, catching my breath and making my knees go weak....I was prescribed clomid several years ago to boost ie release more eggs and this just exacerbated the ovulation pain....if you had pains right up until cd17 then this also says to me that you ovulated on cd17.

I wouldn't compare your cycles whilst on clomid to previous "natural" cycles......although I'm still a little confused as to how you're working out when AF is due (sorry  ).

I would honestly hold off testing again for a few days as you're not even 14dpo yet and implantation can happen up until around 12dpo so if egg fertilised and started to implant, it may not even have fully implanted yet so not enough HCG hormone released.

Hang in there....and good luck
Natasha 

*Nikki*......lots of luck for testing today  

    to all waiting to test

 to the BFNs
 to the BFPs

Take care
N xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Karen, 

I too have been getting AF pains and have sore boobs (oddly i only get them at night so far?) - i am 1 day behind you. I just read somewhere that AF pains happen because of the extra weight of the womb due to the extra thickness. It helps to think of a rrason why we get these pains i think.

Keep thing positve! 
  we all get our bfp!! 

kerrie xxx


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Kerrie thats nice to know   for all our


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Kerrie - Enjoy your lunch out tomorrow with your friend  

Karenagain - Keep positive    

Georgina x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

No surprise to say  here still, but from what Minxy has said I've still got up till Sunday to test  I think I'm confusing myself counting my cycles, I'd say now that they are either 13 or 27 days from what has been described, but obviously natural cycles and clomid cycles are very different. I was going to say my  was sort of a good thing as they say these things come in 3's so i'd be the third this month I think. Hopefully we'll get some  

Minxy - thank you for your reply, i'm really grateful, wishing you lots of luck with your remaining tx    

Nikki - good luck for testing today, I've got everything crossed for you    

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping well.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MandyM said:


> Hiya,
> 
> No surprise to say  here still, but from what Minxy has said I've still got up till Sunday to test  I think I'm confusing myself counting my cycles, I'd say now that they are either 13 or 27 days from what has been described, but obviously natural cycles and clomid cycles are very different. I was going to say my  was sort of a good thing as they say these things come in 3's so i'd be the third this month I think. Hopefully we'll get some


Mandy hun  ....you are testing far too early at 11dpo....wait until at least Sunday and hopefully you'll get that BFP !  

You count your cycles from the first day of full flow red bleeding....ignore any spotting/brown "old" blood and if full flow bleeding starts after around 3pm then you count following day as cd1 eg...

Monday...spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday...cycle day 1

Do you mean you have some cycles that are only 13 days long.....so you have your period and then a couple of weeks later you have period again ? If so that's a very short cycle so probably means no ovulation then....but I assume that's why you're on clomid. 



MandyM said:


> Minxy - thank you for your reply, i'm really grateful, *wishing you lots of luck with your remaining tx*


Thanks hun but I'm not doing any treatment at the moment....had our 7th treatment cycle (IVF) in December which was BFN but we are still ttc naturally and have 6 frosties so we will have FET at some point.....think we've kinda accepted no more fresh IVFs for us now as too much emotionally and physically, especially as I have all the extra medications etc to try and prevent me miscarrying (and I'd still have to have those even if get pg naturally again)....but who knows, we may change our minds and try another fresh IVF....it's hard to draw a line under it all ! 

Anyway, positive thoughts and sticky vibes to all   

Natasha x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Karen thanks for the well wishes, how are you at the moment, these symptoms certainly drive us mad don't they lol

Kerrie, you'll be testing around the same time as me and Karen, 30th January or so, or much earlier eh Karen 

Mandy good luck when you test again.

Georgina hows it going?

AFM I was having twinges down below and up above lol last night, backache also,  but thats usual whether it be 2ww or not.  I'm quite tired, went to bed at 10pm last night, and again at 10.15AM and woke at 1PM!!! whats that about!!!!

Anyway have to go and pick my boys up from school, chat later.

xx


----------



## lharris_01 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Well here i am again ....... on the dreaded two week wait! 

Just wanted to say hi to you all and wish you all the very best.

My ET was this morning so i've got away to go yet.

Lots of love
Leanne x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Good luck Leanne your only 2 day behind me. I had my embryo transfer Tuesday. I can't believe it's only been 2 days. It's going to be a very long wait.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Moog - How you feeling? I keep getting a mixture of AF and cramps - is doing my head in    My boobs are still sore so i am holding onto some positiveness. I too am watching every little symptom! How was the cinema? What did you see?

Welcome to the hell of the 2ww Leanne, hope it passes faster for you than it is me - it helps to keep your mind busy - are you taking time off? I have, i have been doing cross stitches - it really helps!

Millie - i test not this fri - but next, this the same day as you? I have been feeling sooo tired too - this is all part of it i think. But then middle of night wide awake!!   

Mandy - good luck for your next test - so pleased you still have hope! heres to a BFP!!!!   

Georgina - my lunch was really nice thanks - was great to get out of the house for a change, but i ordered scampi, half way through eating it i thought huh oh! Should i be eating this?? Does anyone know if sea food ie prawns and stuff is a bad thing during the 2ww?

Love Kerrie xxxxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for all your support, I did my test this morning 2am BFN, it was no surprise after what happened to my embryos.  Looks like round 4 although really round 3 of this time around.

Good luck everyone on 2ww, I will pop back in now and again see how you all get on.

Nikki
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nikki - you have been on my mind all day - i am so sorry to hear of your BFN 

Kerrie xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Check this web site out BFP Symptoms after a 2ww - will put some minds at ease.

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Kerrie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi kerrie
should there have been a link on your last post? Hope your feeling ok,

so far my moodiness from yesterday has gone! Without sounding a bit gross I gave had some CM today - does anyone know if this is normal
or anyone got a bfp? Still have minor cramps an sore boobs, boobs are sore down the side near my armpit... Is that the same with anyone else? 

It's great everyone helps each other out on here! I'd be climbing the walls if it wasn't for you girls xxxx

lots and lots of love, hope, and baby dust! Come on embies! Stick stick stick!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kerrie -
ignore! It's my slow slow mobile Internet haha! I'm gonna check that out! Thanks very much hunny x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Angelwish, 

Lol, no problem, if you look on there you will see the answer to your last question - it looks very common. I am getting all of those symptoms too - yes down the side of my boobs - how odd!  with just a very slight sore nipple. 

I am loving this web site, sending you all     

Love kerrie xxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

That was a great link! I'm feeling quite positive now! I'm even putting my new sniffly nose down to a symptom!!! God I hope to god we are successful! So many of them were testing 10dpo! That's like today for me! No way am I testing this early, it will only stress me out !

Have you had wired dreams? I havefor the last 4 nights, noticed it was on one of the ladies symptoms also... The Human body is simply BIZARRE!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Angelwish, 

Is great link isn't it! Put my mind at ease!  

Funny you say that as I have! One where my cat was left alone for 2 weeks without food while ibwas on hol. No one came to look after her. I woke up with a start when I realized in my dream. And a couple of other odd ones.

I am feeling much more positive for our bfp!!

Love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wide awake again after another vivid dream! This time I was on an open top bus with my friend and then all off a sudden it turned into this huge ferris wheel! It went as high as a plane, was quite scary. The sky was so clear tho, should of been really relaxing, but my mate was sick on me lol. Then it just came down gently and I woke up. Very odd. Just thought u would share it with u.  

Has anyone apart from angelwish had vivid dreams? 

How is everyone feeling? I did not get any af pains last night, just cramps. Phew!! 

good luck for those testing today!! I hope you get that bfp! 

Love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

More strange dreams again last night buy I can only remember parts ov them! Was also really hot an sweaty! Almost like I was in a sauna!

Good luck to all today's testers! Fingers crossed! 

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kerrie I test next Friday too, my dreams are always weird so I'm not going on them as a symptom, am off out for coffee this morning, so unless I fall asleep in the cafe I won't get chance for a nap today  lol still getting a few twinges, the shower hurt my nipples today.

I'm snacking too and can't face a full blown meal!!

Thats 2ww site is addictive, as much as this site lol.

Good luck to those testing today or over the weekend.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello ladies thought I would join you for the second week of 2WW - I usually lose my mind this week so could do with chatting to others in the same boat. 

Interesting to read about your vivid dreams because I get them on 2WW too. Always the same one though - I am staying with my darling Nan (who has passed away) & we watch some TV then go to bed - I tuck her in then sleep in my grandad's room (who has also passed & he is not alive in the dream either). It is so real down to her familiar smell (the green pot of moisturiser from Avon) - oh dear now I'm sat here in tears. 

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Nikki - Realy sorry to read your BFN, I have just read your post then noticied your status, couldnt believe it, really sorry  

Leanne - Good Luck for 2WW  

Welshginge - Good Luck for 2WW, when is your OFT?   

Moog - Ah sorry you keep getting upset, it will be all the hormones, hope you enjoying resting   

AngelWish, Millie, Kerrie - think we are all going       together   as I have had some very weird dreams but usually dont really have them, get boob pain every now and again throught the day and (TMI  ) I too have had CM, unsure if a symptom but after reading that info it has been some girls symptoms       

Kerrie - I've read fish is ok if well cooked, I know we are not allowed ice cream and a ate a quarter of a chocolate feast then I realised!!  

Received a letter from our hospital yeterday to say only 1 embie was suitable to re-freeze out of 6   was quite shocked, in total we lost 7 in this cycle! I still feel lucky that we have 14 frosties, I trust the hospital know what they are doing and hopefully the two blast they picked are doing a good job for us. Also received another letter from hospital asking for £280 storage fees to cover 12 monthly period but we only paid £280 in November! Was very brave yesterday and went to the asda baby event with my Sister who is 18 wks pg while she was getting a few bargains, off out to Cheshire Oaks later with a friend who knows about my ivf so looking forward to a good gab with her.

Sorry to rant on but I know you's will all understand  

Georgina x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Moog - I'm working harder than ever - overtime to pay for tx but sick today. Got a cold & feeling low, feeling like this one wont work either & DP is getting fed up already. Wondering what to do next. 

Georgina - I'm supposed to be testing next thursday but I'm not going to test. Living the dream for as long as possible.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi georgina, I also got a letter yesterday saying they had to throw my last 2 embies away! I have all my possible buns currently on the oven! Praying that's were they stay!!!

So far I still have wired dreams, sore side of boobs, not really any twinges today. I also haven't had any implantation bleed! Been moody, emotional an now I'm sneezy!!!!

Has any BFP on this thread had any of these symptoms? Think we all need some encouragement!

Gutted for the BFN! Life is just too cruel! 

Lots of love x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think its worse being half way through the 2ww, especially as I am obsessing looking at the pregnancy tests on the 2ww site, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, and if I took one now I really may be able to see a positive, but I'm not going to do it!!, I'm not going to leave it until 12 or 13 dpo, as I def don't want to get that close then get a neg, and if I get a + at 10dpo it'll be nice to have it to myself for a couple of days.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Millie 
if it showed bfn now it could be that it's too early in which case you would be even more worried waiting for the OTD incase it changes to bfp.
I made the mistake last time of testing early and have defo learned from it. But everyones different and the suspense is awful!

Iv decided (or my DH has forbidden me!) to wait till otd, at least if it's bfn i won't have to keep waiting and praying, 

Good luck! Have you had many symptoms? When were you due to test? 

Hoping and praying for everyone testing this weekend! Xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I'm still here waiting... albeit not patiently to see which is going to arrive first AF or  - I guess the fact that AF didn't show up when she usually does is sort of a good sign  

Angel - suspense is definitely awful, I think if you manage to get to your OTD without testing you're far more patient than I could ever be   Wishing you lots of luck   

Millie - as someone who got the early tests and has driven herself halfway round the bend I think its prob best if you try as hard as you can to wait as close to your OTD if not the day itself. I'd say for your own sanity   

Welshginge - hope you're feeling better today chick  

Georgina - hope you had a good day out today, sorry about the lose embies, 14 is a good number to have on ice though. Hopefully you won't need them for a while yet though   

Moog, Kerrie & Fiddlesticks - hope you're all ok.


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, I am new to fertility friends, have been doing a bit of lurking for a few months, I am currently on the 2ww, after our second ICSI attempt, I had a really poor response to the drugs and only ended up with 1 not very happy embie. Was touch and go as to whether they even bothered to transfer it, transfer at 2 cells on day 2. I think I might have been to supressed after down regging, clinic was a bit confused as to why I had such a bad cycle and only charged us 15000 krona instead of 22000, which was nice of them.
I am having lots of symptoms but am on Pregnyl and Cyclogest as luteal support and am still injecting clexane every day, so symptoms are most likely due to all the lovely drugs...  I am due to test on 26/01, am not looking forward to it as I don't want to be disappointed! so will definately not be testing early, so I guess I will save some pennies on tests! fingers crossed for everyone on 2ww.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Welshginge - Good Luck for when you do decide to ask

AngelWish - Hopefully those buns stay put

Millie - Yes I understand you way of thinking if result is BFN it gives you few days to get used to it, hopefully it will be BFP though

Mandy - Hope it is a BFP that surprises you and not A/F 

Kookoo - Welcome to the thread and Good Luck for testing 26th

Had a nice day out today but came home, went loo and got changed (TMI!!!!! - when I wiped there was blood) could this be implantation at 7 days after ET or do you think this is A/F?

Hugs to Minxy, Kerrie, Moog, Leanne, Nikki, Fiddlesticks

Thanks, Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kookoo - welcome! Sorry you had a torrid time! Why could you not get funding until April? That's rubbish! Keep believing and stay as positive as possible! We are all pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!! 
Well good luck, you test the day prior to me! Sending you lots of    

georgina - fingers crossed hey! How you feeling today?

Think I'm feeling like AF the evil witch might arrive soon! Just having a few signs! 

Here's to another night of vivid dreaming ladies!

Lots of love an hugs xxxxx


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,   Unfortunately the Bournemouth Primary Care Trust fertility dept ran out of money in Aug last year, so there are no funds for our second free go until the new financial year, in a way we were lucky at least we finished our first free cycle b4 funding ran out, some poor couples were left high and dry mid cycle, which must have been a nightmare.  God only knows how long it will all take to be sorted out... so really hoping that get a BFP so we won't have to worry about it.  Good luck to you.


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Im just so bad and just got no patients i tested today and got a  ^BFN im not due to test till thursday. I have been having so many pains and really sore boobs. IV come out in spots got low backahe and feel dizzy sometimes so i just thought maybe?

I should really learn shouldnt i?

Karen xxxxxxxx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Girls- my goodness, I have not been on in one day and had so much reading to catch up on. 

Still waiting patiently (ahem) but I have resisted buying tests until tonight despite being in superdrug twice! I'm due to test on Monday but Im gonna test sunday, I'm sure there wont be a major diff in one day- it has either worked or not- still so sure that it hasn't worked altho I suppose that hope is still in the back of my mind. 

Welcome to all the new comers, it is helpful to know that you are not completely crazy and we are all as bad.

Kerry, did you see Avatar? I havent been to the cinema since Sex and the City- I know its very sad! My sil is sick so im haveing my nephews for the weekend so Ill not get anytime soon!!!! I didn't read your symptoms link as I know if I start going through them I will have them all!!!!
Karen, you are prob still testing too early, my boobs r still really sore too, I have been seeing a physio for back trouble so it has been hell lying on their table. 

Angelwish I'm not familar with Maury- is he the american guy? We only have free view so he must not be on th e'regular' chanels- Im sure its quality stuff tho  

The vivid dream stuff is odd too. I had one the other night about my poor dad who died very young from cancer. I have never had such a vivid dream about him and he is dead 10 yrs so that was strange, I thought it was just the hormones- it made me quite sad actually. 

I'm actually dreading the actual test. Up until now, I have been getting the false positives or if it was neg I was telling myself it was too early but once d day comes thats it. Its frightening. Don't know what I'll do next. I can have one more go at it, but I really don't know if I can go through this again. 
I keep wondering how on earth this can be good for us- all the stress of this waiting and not knowing is surely not gonna help us along

to the BFN, I just know Ill be joining you soon


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow so much to reply to girls, I have not been on all day, at the mo I am in bed with my phone, too hard to chat on this thing. I'll log on in the morn on my computer and have a good chat! 

hope u are not all going too insane on your 2ww.

My symptoms today on day 7 are metalic taste, sore boobs, not as much as yest tho, watery cm with a hint of brown, cramps not sure if (af or not) and lack of appetite, (Most unlike me!) Lol!


Any one else had these symptoms? 

Anyway, off to the land of strange dreams now. 

Thinking of u all. Sweet dreams and big hugs. I'll chat prop in the morning.  
Kerrie xxxx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Morning ladies, well I broke down like Karen and tested  BFN, well what can I expect my first go at iui, and I know I'm not due to test until next friday   

I feel really fluey, my back ache is different, still tired and my boobs are a bit sore, my dh said the area around my nipples has gotten bigger, but I'm not holding any hopes.

Georgina, that def could have been implantation spotting.

You know I was thinking back to when I found out I was pregnant with my youngest ds, and I tested at around 12 dpo and had to squint at the test it was so light, by the time af was due it was clear as day, so maybe     I'm just a late implanter   

Moog I'd give anything to have Simon Cowell in my dreams  

Polly good luck with testing tomorrow, what test are you using?

Angel how are you holding off testing lol!!

Not doing much today the boys are at a party this affy, so I may cook and freeze various meals.

Will check in later.

xx


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!

Gosh.. so much activity!  I haven't posted in a while coz my laptop is broken (virus infected!!)  so I have now sneaked onto DHs whilst he is off playing hockey! 

I am due to test Monday, but can't face testing and then getting BFN and having to go into work after for a day full of meetings.. so i am going to test Sunday (tomorrow!!)   
Is it better to test in morning, or 12 hours later - but in the evening.. (TMI.. so diluted pee?)? Also is it important to get a test htat is specifically for testing early - i.e. first response?? 

I read the symptoms link.. very interesting, although i did what i am sure you have all done, which is keep scrolling down until i found one that matched my own!  Except there wasn't one...  
I have no symptoms apart from slightly sore (.Y.), at certain times of day.. so feeling un hopeful.. but at least my 2ww is almost up! 

Still... am trying to remain  

x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Karenagain and Millie - you have both tested like 6 days early.... a BFN that early really means nothing (as would a BFP) A BFP that early could still be the effects of the HCG shot injection and a BFN could be that the implantation has only just started therefore not released HGC yet. Keep thinking positively and try to hold off testing as long as possible - just causes oyu undue stress      

Georgina - if you havent had anymore theres good chance its implantation spotting - they say it shoould be brownish though as it takes a while to escape   everyone is different though so im sure if you havent had a full blown AF then this is a good symptom   

Princess - stay positive not everyone gets any symptoms at all, id say test with the first morning pee and use a clear blue or first respsonse early test kit. Buy a pack of 2 so you can test on the Monday aswell, 

Kerrie - metallic taste in the mouth is menat to be a good sign - fingers crossed for you!!  

Moog - i actually love going ot bed to see what the next instalment of freaky dreams are  

Polly - Maury is a fab trashy tv show on Sky - i love it but it is very trashy haha! though haha! Makes you wonder if theres anyone in America who actually knows who the dad of their kids are!

Kookoo - i am slowly loosing faith in the NHS, we have had nothing off them (even had to pay for an additional 2 cyclogest suppositories! £2.00!!!) 

I am feeling quite headachy today, trying to keep positive but im struggling!!! Still feel AF cramps, due to test on Wednesday!


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning Girls, 

Sounds like odd dreams is the norm in this 2ww! I did not get one last night kind of disappointed now! lol

hi welshginge, how you feeling? Cold any better? That is such a sweet dream you have, nice that you can reminisce like that - you know she will always be here for you. That is prob why you always get that dream when you need her most. bless. I am on my second week now too - i test on fri but will prob test on thurs, how about you?

Georgina - how you doing? Sorry to heart about that letter how annoying - they chucked away a few of mine last cycle - and i did not and still don't have any frozen  I had a tiny bit of blood on day 7 too - i think its implantation!   

AngelWish - I have sore boobs just at the sides oo - on that link i posted - this is common    Keep thinking positive AF pains are very common, easier said than done i know - I was going up the wall too when i was getting them - its just the extra thickness of the womb with the extra weight of it - it pulls and gives AF pains.

Mandy - Did you manage to stay away from that pee stick?   Are you getting AF pains - I did for two days but nothing now thank god!!  

kookoo73 - welcome! How you feeling? 

Karen - u are naughty! How are you feeling - hope it has not made you worry! It was just too early I am sure you will get a BPF just your little embies has not released the hormones yet. xxx

Polly - Yes I saw Avatar - what a great film!!! You still managed to look at that link yet? It is very interesting and will put some worries aside - so many have AF pains! Ahh you dreamt of you dad - so sorry to hear he is not with you any more - but i am sure he is with you in spirit and is coming to you in your dreams to support you now - our loved ones are never too far away. xxx Just stay away from those pee sticks honey u will drive your self nuts!   

Moog - Love your simon C dream! Why dont i get anything like that? LOL!!  

Millie - Noooo not you too! Please do not frett - it just too early to test - lock those sticks away!    Hope you have a nice relaxing day honey. 

Princess - it is always best to test with the first pee of the day - it is at the strongest. Clear blue digital is a really good one. Good luck for tomorrow!      Alot of women do not get any symptoms at all as it is early days still - so do not let that worry you. I am sure you will get that BFP!! 

Well girls I am off out with DH - lunch acupuncture shopping all the things a girl loves - yey!!! Going to get my eye brows done - threading any one else do this is much better than waxing! 

Sending you all lots of sticky vibes and big hugs!        

Love Kerrie xxxxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hiya Kerrie
Threading is such a skill hey! Ive not had it done myself but have seen them in action! Very Fast!!

Do you still have the metallic taste? I really think thats a good sign!        

Fingers crossed for BFP`s! Time seems to be going slower by the day!!!!!


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

I know what you mean about time going so slow.....seems forever since i started my countdown...im cd 22 now but am sure i OV later around day17 so i'm thinking i have another 10 days till i test....grrrrr! stupidly thought that having bigger (.)(.)'s was the sign so tested   lol of course a BFN but what did i truly expect!!...i'm reading all your posts nodding my head....ticking off any symptoms lol!! 

Big hugs and plenty of  to all of you 
goodluck xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

well girls- of course buying two tests on friday night was mad as I have used them!! BFN this morning so I'm really not holding out much hope. I doubt it will change that much in a day. I only used a superdrug own brand one- the clearblue were twice the price and at the end of the day you either are or you're not. Just waiting in AF now.  

I really am so sad and feel really angry with everyone at the min. Esp DH which is horrible. I hate saying it but; although his Sp count was 125million which was amazing, mobility was only 34%- we have always known there was a prob there and he hasn't done anything about it. I know there is very little that can be done but even a change of diet or a few weeks without drinking might have made a difference especially as he knew it was gonna happen. I had 3 mature follicles and my womb lining was a perfect thickness so I was really so sure it would work this time. I imagined that 34% of 125 million would be a good shot. 
AF is def coming- you know the way you 'just know'. Not doing any more tests, not gonna waste any more time, money or tears. 

Talk soon xxxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh polly you sound so down, it's not over till the evil witch arrives! Why not go an visit a friend or take some time out alone, it's sad to think your mad at your DH, small changes aren't too much to ask, but the sperm has done it's job when we have nice embies. Did you get a good fertilisation rate? 
In my case the problem is with my tubes being blocked (ruptured appendix), I also do not ovulate naturally and have poor quality eggs, I would be devestated if my DH blamed me, truth us they are our sounding off boards an bear the brunt of our anger, hoping and praying for you Hun xxxx


RouehyT - the symptom link which Kerry added was good. It gives a lot of motivation! If your official date to test is still that far away don't be disheartened by the bfn at this stage xxxx

good luck x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Angelwish. Im iui not ivf so not the same procedure. I am really pxx off today, as I say everyone is annoying me. I know its not nice blaming DH but can't help wondering. Thing is I had slight PCOS but I managed to loose over a stone to help improve my chances and I know if you could do anything you would, thats my point. As I say, annoyed with everything and everyone.


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG!!  DH and i just went to Waitrose to do the dreaded Sat food shop... bought 4(!) clearblue digital tests whilst there...
Have been really snappy all day and getting lots of twinges...  so convinced going to be BFN 
I know i'm naughty but i just had to do a test.     On the symptoms link - lots of people were testing 12dpo...
(Feel really proud of myself that i haven't succumbed till now!!)

Anyway... it came back BFP!!!!!!!
But.. i am only 12dpo (OTD is monday).. and (TMI warning!) wee is obviously not early morning wee!!
PLEASE someone tell me if the test might be registering the HCG jab i took exactley two weeks ago (9th Jan).. 
or... does it sound like a true BFP..        
Wished i hadn't caved in now - the added stress!! 
Oh - and haven't said anything to DH yet - he is busy downstairs trying to install a freeview box - enough anxiety there!!

x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Wooohooo congrats princess! Great news! Don't think it's possible that it could be the jab, your too close to test date! 
Please list your symptoms!!!  

oh Polly I can see your point! Well done for the weight loss, I can see why your upset with DH now! fingers crossed there is still the chance, the link from the 2ww symptom site showed some people having a bfn in the morning but bfp by afternoon, keep the hope for ad long as you can. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

FanTasic news princess!! No I think that's all you honey!! Enjoy!! Let's hope this is now going to be the run of bfp for us all!! 

polly you sound so down, please do not give up hope, it is still early, so much can change in a couple of days your otd is Monday. I have seen this many times over my 2ww. I can totaly understand why you are mad at dh and life in general, but the witch has not arrived, so that's a good thing.     I'll blow you some lucky bubbles. 

Angelwish yes still have the metalic taste, even worse after eating, and my cm is really creamy? Anyone else have that? Tmi I know sorry. Lol

Kerrie
xxxxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi moog how you doing? Good day? Xx


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations Princess


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kerrie
good good - sounds like your well on your way   
I haven't had any CM since the other day! Not sure what to make of that! 
I've had minor cramping like a heavy feeling, plus been quite headachy last night an today, tired (had 2 power naps today   )
I'm feeling quite positive though, just want to fast forward some days!!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOOO HOO Princess congratulations


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I'm not so new but read on here more than post.
Am I allowed to post even tho I've had no treatment yet?
My sig line explains my current situation.  I guess I never thought I'd need to post on here but ya'll seem like lovely women and some forums I go on seem immature if you know what i mean.
I'm currently on the 2ww. My Af will be due next weekend either sat 30th or sun 31st.
Been trying for a year and this year we'll be going for treatment.
I should really stay off the internet and these forums and googling symptoms but I can't help it!

Only symptoms I've had since OV, altho not directly related to being pregnant are:
Headaches early afternoon
Very vivid dreams
Tiredness in evening
Today I had real sharp shooting pains in groin/vagina area,.
Could hardly sit down in the car and it's a quick sharp stabbing pain that makes me almost scream!

I've had no CM at all!! and no sore boobies but I never did when pregnant with DS as I had implants 11 years ago so they kinda damaged the nerves etc.  

Hoping all you lovely ladies get you BFP this year.  Baby dust to all 

Marina xx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Marina
good luck and welcome! I think most of our sore boobs are due to the cyclogest we have to take (or similar hormone) daily, one of the side effects is sore boobs an other preggo symptoms which seems really mean to all us who are analysing every twinge  
I've got implants to an only have the pain near my under arms, we are all differnt an done people don't get any symptoms at all! I think some of mine have been phantoms  

anyhow! Treatment or no treatment we are all in the same boat an desperate to show our love to a child, therefore I rekon as much support as possible is essential!!!

Love, hugs, baby dust an sticky vibes to all xxxx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

angahard- make sure you do eat hun...you need aal the energy.... if you feel ok with walking then do it...your body will tell you if you have done too much....

someone gave me some good advice only do what you feel comfortable with and dont regret anything you have done later.......

good luck to you all...xxxx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Princess      
I think that is real 2 wks after hcg shot will be out your system

    To everyone else xx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kerrie1975
how are you feeling? I have good feeling for you!!!
Did you have 2 day transfer? What was the number of cells? 

I think I might have an increased sense of smell (even with sniffly nose!) - hope I'm not just imagining it!!!

X


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

Sore boobs stopped on Thursday night, started bleeding today so its game over for us. Decided against any more tx for now as its been a tough month. 

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW - we've surely got to see some  soon.


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry Mandy, just awful.  I just know AF will be here soon. Not due till 26th so a few more days of torture waiting.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Just blown your bubbles up to 77 so that should give you some luck touch wood.    

I'm glad to know for sure, I feel so much better today for it.


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

cheers Mandy- just realised what they were!! I'm sure nothing Im gonna say will console you. Do you have another chance to try for treatment? I was the same last year, took a whole year off before trying again. The stress is so much I don't know how anyone manges to actually get pregnant. So much for relaxing.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that Mandy, I hope you continue trying, it has to happen to good people! I hope your ok, even though I know how devestating that feeling is, 

Like you say, hopefully some BFP's soon, I'm gettin scared now, I just don't know I can keep pumping drugs in, I've put a stone on in 1 year, wouldn't mind puttin 10 on if it meant I'd be mummy, but do far I have nothing to show for it! Hope that changes on Wednesday! 

Lots of love To you Mandy x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Princess. Delighted for you. So glad someone has eventually some good news,


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Angelwish- are you suffering from rubbish sat night TV too! Im sitting here with laptop on my knee with DH hopping from one rubbish prog to another. Have you managed to not test at all yet?


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I've had cycles of clomid in the past but I've never been this... obsessed is prob the right word! I've got another 2 cycles then we have to have more monitoring from the hospital again, (due to risks of being on clomid for so many cycles) but I've told DH I don't think I can go through this again. I'd rather leave things for a bit, DH mentioned adoption and its something to def think about in the future. 

It's weird because no one ever said when we were younger ttc would be this hard, if anything they stressed us out a lot about getting pregnant so I always thought it was so easy to get caught.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Polly - Really Sorry you got a BFN, Sorry to hear you are taking it out on everyone including DH, as AngelWish said I would be really upset if DH blamed me (as I don't ovulate), hope you manage to work something out between yourselves  

Moog - Dreams aye!!   Enjoy your evening with DH. 

Millie - Sorry to were so tmpted into testing early, fingers crossed you are a late implanter,   really hope these next few days change everything for you, I'm telling you and I bought tests today but not done any     

AngelWish - Hope you coping with your vivid dreams!! Hope a/f cramps ease and Good Luck for Wednesday too    

Kerrie - Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture, lunch and shopping today  

Rouey T - Keep away from pee sticks  

Princess - Congratulations - hope this is the start of the BFP run        

Marina - Welcome & Good Luck   

Mandy - Hope the break you have decided on makes you stronger as it really is tough isnt it   Yes I agree with you about the story when younger!! 

Well had an easy day today not done much at all, had no more blood (TMI) so hopefully it was implantation, I am sooooo tempted to test tomorrow, so we will see!!    

Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Polly - sat tv is rubbish, DH has put a DVD on for us to watch but he's currently chomping on pork scratching which is sooooo loud! If I didn't come on here I swear I'd punch in the nose!!!!!  
Not tested, after last time when I early tested I've promised not to test! I'm so tempted, but I'm confident I'll hold out!

Mandy! Your so right about being warned of teen pregnancies! Chance would be a fine thing!!! Spending years and years on the pill, then coming off it thinking I'll get preggo when I decide the times right! I've become a GREAT aunty 3 times in the last year an I'm only 29!!!! Not flaming well fair!!!!

Big positive vibes are needed!!!


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Georgina - DH was sensible enough to stay out of my way today - been together long enough for him to know what im like! At least I got plenty of cleaning done- I can scrub when Im in a foul mood!! I didnt actually speak to him today so thnakfully I had a sounding off board here before I said something that may ahve annoyed him.

MAndy: I think I have one more cycle of IUI but I really don't see the point. Conditions were ideal this time. I responded very well to puregon injections, I had 3 folls perfect size and altho Sperm mobility was only 34% the count was 125 million which should have been a very high chance. I had dreadful pains, sore boobs, bloating etc this time too and I don't know if I want to go through it. Also I didnt tell anyone except my SIL and one work collegue. Thank God for the snow as I had a good excuse to be in late a few days. It's very difficult to pick yourself up, dust off and start again, but maybe a few months off you will be more positive and geared up again. 

Good Luck 

Angel. my friend has managed to get pregnant 'by accident' 3 times in the last 3 years! Im of course delighted for her, but its so frustrating, especially as I got preg with my DD more or less the day we decided to start a family?


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah it's so hard, god forgive me but I gave days were I want to scream an punch pregnant people I don't even know! Especially when I see them smoking!!!!
If you DH isn't great at making changes like stopping drinking, can you trick him into the non alcoholic stuff?? We had a BBQ a while back an someone brought alcohol free becks. I
truly accidentally gave my dh some an he had no idea   

every time is completely different, I was on the same medication an same dose this cycle but reacted completely differently.

I know it sounds bad now, but what's meant to be will be,

take time out, regroup an come back stronger, you have to at least use your last go 

XXXXXXX huge hugs to everyone XXXXXXXX

I'm having short sharp headaches quite frequently now!!!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello ladies. Thanks for the replies - I feel more positive although I have no symptoms of anything at the moment (OTD is thursday). My cold is worse so have spent yesterday lying on the sofa & much of the same today I'm afraid. I hardly ever get ill so I always feel sorry for myself. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Morning Welshginge
you never know, a few ladies on that 2ww symptom site said they had colds an congestion! I've had a bit of a cold - more of a tickly nose, sneezy etc, an I'm livin the dream that it's a symptom!!!! 
Fingers an toes crossed!
Remember there's around 50% of people don't note any symptoms this early stage, we are all just desperate


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I couldnt resist any longer and just needed to know, tested around 9am and its;

     really cant believe this is happening, I keep looking back at the test to check it still says Pregnant.

Thank you all soooo much for your support, be back later for personals

Georgina xxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hi girls can i jump on board 

i had 2 x grade A's put on board tue 19th jan (OTD tue 2th Feb) 
no symptoms as yet ..just getting on with it as normal 

would just like to say a big congrats to georginaa on her BFP 
but the    should be out as you tested early lol 

LX xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

congrates Geoginaa


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Georgina that's fantastic!!!! I new you would get BFP I just new it! 
Congratulations hunny that's great news xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Georgina thats fantastic news, so happy for you.   xx


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Girls , well   arrived this morn- (while I was at mass) Even God is taking the widdles now!!!

Game over for me too      

Good Luck to you all 

Polly


----------



## Angie2312 (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats Georgina  

I am a host surrogate and i had 2 day 3 embryos put back on the 13.1.10. I tested yesterday and got a    and have a blood test tomorrow to confirm  

Ange xxx


----------



## Angie2312 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry you af arrived Polly  

Ange xxx


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations Georgina and Angie2312   
Good to see a few Positives over last few days 

PollyD- Sorry to hear about evil BFN.

I am still being very patient even thinking about moving test date back by a day or 2, I am such a chicken!
I can stop the nasty pessaries tomorrow evening so I am thinking of giving it a couple of days to see if symptoms persist without the pessaries, I also had 10000IU Pregnyl as a trigger shot and have had 2 more 5,000 injections since then , so I reckon if I test early I could get a false positive, which would be to gutting..  My boobs have just started to be sore 12 dpo not sure if that is a good thing or not usually sore straight after ovulation.....   this over analyzing stuff is a nightmare, I think I might force the other half to take me out somewhere nice for lunch...
Best Wishes to everyone

In the chart on page 1 listing everyone and there test dates there is a Cesca77, I have just noticed on different thread I was being a dirty lurker on that she has got a BFP too! So good luck to Cesca77


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry i've been so slack in coming back..  Thanks to everyone for my well-wishes.
This website is absolutely brilliant - it has totally kept me sane. 

Did another test this morning and its still a   so i'm starting to let it sink in!!
DH and i went for a walk this morning and he was even talking about what car to buy - my sporty 2-seater might not be the ticket!!  WHOA!!

Anyway - wanted to send   to Polly and Mandy - so sorry. I feel so lucky, but i am only too aware of how things could (and still can) turn out.
Be kind to yourselves.

Big congrats to Georgina!!!!       

Anyway - i guess i'm out of teh 2ww now so   and hope to see you on you on other threads soon!!
x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just want send    to polly, sorry its bfn xxx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

So sorry Polly and Mandy    

WOW Georgina, what made you think to test HUGE CONGRATULATIONS      To you too Angie   

As for me, I have a stinking cough and cold, my nipple (sorry tmi) would not go down last night, and I had to wear a tshirt in bed as the duvet kept rubbing it  , no cramps or twinges, a little bit off perfume smells. I'm just cooking sunday lunch yum yum.

Be back later.

Oh and I just bought too early pg tests from Asda


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Girls. Picking myself up a bit now.  

Please don't make my mistake and torture yourselves doing tests- I was still getting Positives until day 12 and AF arrived day 13 so no logic to that at all. 

Thankfully I only bought superdrug own brand that were not very expensive compared to clear blue ect. 

Good Luck.

I pop in to hear how you all get on over the next few days.

Polly xxx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Just been catching up with everyone, Congratulations Georgina and angie thats wonderful news!! 

And to those who have had the dreaded witch turn up big hugs....Words just dont convay how i'm sur we all feel for you, and for those of you like me who are still on countdown goodluck!!!
I'm only on day 23 and crikey its tough!! so far tested twice (i know pure madness)!! have one test left so will now wait till next weekend....    i hope!! 
x


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, would like to join you, didn't realise this was here.
I had ET on Thursday and my OTD is 2nd Feb.  It was a day 3 transfer with two 8 cell embies put in.  It's my second go, had a BFP last year, but sadly pregnancy didn't last long.  Feeling very optimistic this time.


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

hi lexicana, i'm like you didnt really find this thread, i'm on a different tx to you but 2/02/10 is where i should be testing but already gone mad and done two! of course bfn  

goodluck x


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

I do have one strange symptomn - my belly feels very warm, especially on the left side, it's burning.  Anyone else had this?  It's quite nice.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Polly - Glad you feeling a little better today, Sorry a/f arrived   

Welshginge - Hope you cold improves or is this a symptom   

Ladyhex - Congrats on being PUPO, Good Luck for 2nd Feb   

Angie - Congratulations on your       

Kookoo - Good Luck for when you decide to test    

Cesca - Congratulations on your       

Princess - Somehow don't think your sporty 2 seater will suit the bill!!   Good Luck new car searching  

Millie - Hope you cold improves, Good Luck for testing    

Lexicana - Hi hope you continuing to keep feet up!!   Nope sorry  never had that symptom, if you look back a few pages, someone posted a lost of symptoms which was very useful maybe some use to you.

Thank you all so much or your support, I am too out of the 2ww but will still keep popping over to keep an eye on you all, see how your going and pray you all get your BPF too

Georgina x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Georgina, princess and Angie2312       yey!!!!  

Polly and mandy     gutted!!! so sorry  

Lexicana and RoueyT - welcome to the 2ww  hope it goes faster for you than it is me! No not had that symptom Lexicana

AngelWish - I have good feeling for you too!  Yes i had a 2 day transfer 2 cell embie and a 4 cell one. How is your sniffy nose - all sounds so positive  Know you mean by weight gain i have put on half a stone since i started this cycle - is really getting me down  But i will not care if it all works   

As for me i have been sooooo emotional today, cried all through night and most of day, i could not sleep last night and did not get to sleep until 4:00am!  I am going to a wedding on sat, i bought my outfit just before this ivf cycle and i tried it on today and i could not get the zip done up.  Boy did the tears flow! So DH took me to blue water and bought me a new outfit with a cute matching handbag. Bless him - it did cheer me up  

i also had some brown cm on my knickers today - that upset me too - i should not be getting this on day 9 should i?    

I had some acupunture yesterday, and that really helped me as i have not had af pains since - could be coincidence?   I am so scared af will show.  

I walked up the stairs earlier and nearly collapsed at the top as the room started spinning out of control - anyone else getting dizzy symptoms? 

My metallic taste has gone today - i liked that it was comforting  Oh well

At the moment i am watching 24 - go jack!!! 

Well i hope this is the run for the bfps!!  we have had lots now - love it it gives us all hope!  

Again so sorry for those BFN  

I would like to give all you lovely ladies a  

chat soon, 

Kerrie xxxxxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Kerrie
your DH sounds so amazing! How nice is that! Well I'm sure you will look lovely, I feel better once I've had hair done an got some falsey lashes on! Not to mention some good old fake tan! Small compensation for my new excess blubber layers :-0)

how you finding the acupuncture? I had it last cycle an found it very relaxing! Didn't like the lady though so haven't had it this time round.

I also had very very light brown cm today (gross TMI sorry folks!) I read that implantation bleeding can take days to work it's way out so it would be brown...... I'm clinging to this hope! Although I wouldn't say it was spotting at all? 

I'm going freaking insane! Looking forward to work tomorrow to take my mind off it! 

When are you going to test?

Well done to all the BFPs again, you lucky lucky things 

so sorry to all the BFNs life is evil at times!

Welcome and good luck to everyone else

xxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Angelwish- phew so glad u had brown cm today too! I am sure you are preg, do this gives me confidence . 

Are your boobs still sore at sides only? Nothing at nipples? As this is what I am getting. I am poking them as I type! Lol! My poor boobs!! Ha ha

yes I am loving the Acupunture! Is so relaxing, yes was my second time, first time I fell asleep! Lol and I do feel so much better for having it too. I just go to this little herbal place in our shopping centre near me, does the job and is very handy!  plus near shops! Bonus!  

I am going to test Thursday I think. As I will only have one day of stress then if it is a neg. But with af pains and af alike I am still feeling confident, and it is alwYs best to feel positive, as they say not over till the fat lady sings, her name being aunt flow! 

Moog, how you doing? Good weekend? What u been up to? 

Kerrie xxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha! Always a bonus being near the shops! Mine was next to a
chippy so that was a bit off putting 

my boobs are still sore but only when I prod them, they don't hurt to move etc, am still getting headaches sporadically though? Hoping and praying  

I thought your OTD was Wed same as me? I'll be testing Wed but I'm totally freaking out! A BFN really isn't an option!!!!!

Moog - are you testing Thursday aswell? Have you had any symptoms? 

If there's a God there's no way he would let us all struggle like this an let so many scumbags get preggo with drugs in them etc! Gets me so annoyed!

Rant over ....... Until tomorrow  

Sweet vivid preggo dreams girls XXXXXXX


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi angelwish

yes I thought we had same day too odd. Well we are close enough.  

I have just woken up wide awake at 4:30 am! This keeps happening to me.  and my sheets are soaked! Really bad night sweat worse than when I was on sniffs?!? Is night sweats a symptom? 

I have now gone from confident to unpositive in a few hours as getting slight af cramps again but only on right of tummy?! 

I had a headache all day yest but then I cried like a baby for most of day  

u have same opinion as me, how can there be so many scum bags drinking and smoking and drugs and do not want thier baby and then so many girls who would give thier right arm for a baby.  is just bit fair. U would think god would say ahh look they have gone through so much to have thier dream let's let em have it they deserve it.  ok stepping away from my soap box now. Lol

ooh rant worked tho af pains gone  

well going to try and sleep some more

night girls
Kerrie xxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooooh well no show of the evil witch yet! But I'm sure I can feel her! Need some positive thoughts an bubble blows (ending in 7 please x)

I had a few nights of hot sweats last week, but nothing over the last few nights, funny dreams continued though!!! 
Also I've been sleeping right through, no toilet trips  is that bad? I struggle to get off to sleep - to much thinking I rekon! But once asleep that's me for the night x
In work today an really can't be bothered!! 

I have a wired kind of ache in my left side nr overy - not sore but I'm aware it's there! 

Hanging on in and praying for us all and some more BFPs!!!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

P.S - I think I might be feeling a bit nautious! I'm stuck in traffic an feeling a bit queezy! Fingers crossed, it's a sorry state that at the age of 29 i'm saying I THINK I feel sick! But I just don't know if I'm flaming imagining it!!! 

Fingies and tootsies crossed x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Kerrie - Awww good of DH to take you shopping, Good Luck for testing  

Angel - I have everything crossed for you too, Good Luck for Wednesday  

Georgina x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

How do you feel moog I also test thursday


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi well I am good thanks and I am not testing till thursday eaither I also have been haveing strange dreams all containing the same thing protecting my belly people keep trying to fall on it or lay on it so I keep shouting at them I'M PREGNANT and run off to protect myself its weiered


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck Moog and Kitten, 
moog I'm actually loving these vivid dreams! They're ace!
I've had a cold aswell an the headaches I had were totally sporadic!

I swear I'm back to a 3 year old not actually knowing if I'm unwell or not!!! It's crazy!!

It's a little exciting but even more is scary! I think part of me is sick of waiting!

It's 3rd time for me also since April last year!
Let's hope we are 3rd time lucky

good luck hunnies!! 

We all deserve it sooooo much!

Oh I forgot to say Kerry - one thing that really annoys me us that I could have had NHS funding if I'd had a load of abortions! But only if I had married someone without kids, the fact I've never been preggo in my life but chose to marry someone with children from a previous has worked against me! It's a bitter pill to swallow, but if I'm lucky enough to succeed every penny will have been so well spent!

Love an hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats horrible you have just as much rights even tho you are a step mummy you still feel the need to bere your own child its natral


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

I know I agree so much, my overies still start fighting each other when I see a baby, it's what we are built for!

It's hard being a step mum because I witness the love but would so like to be in control of what school they go to, have them call me mummy instead of my real name etc, I live them so much but they're not mine - simple as that, I couldn't happily watch them grow to be mummies knowing I never have been!!!

Feel like punching someone now  god I hope the witch doesn't arrive! I live in hope!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

me to hun its a hard 2ww and the gel makes you think af is coming because it gives the same symtoms so arrrrr


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone, What a long fortnight. And I'm only half way through!

Started getting period pain type back ache yesterday so am worried this might not be a good sign. Finger's crossed it's not.
I keep poking my boobs but they don't hurt at all.
I'm not feeling sick and I've not got a metallic taste in my mouth.

But my comfort eating and sitting on my bum is fattening me up no end!

What a weird month January isproving to be!

Good luck any testers today/ tomorrow. And I hope everyone else is holding onto their marbles!

Angharadx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Just want ask stupid question lol, but does everyone get implantation bleed or does it very person to person...

just going crazy with what symptoms to expect as currently my symptoms are similer if AF is on her way...   hoping not the case

Thank you...


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Beanie
I agree with Moog, most sites I've seen have said about 30% of women get implantation bleed, so your in the majority hun!
Also there's loads and loads of people that have zero symptoms! Try not to worry (or analyse as much as I have!) I swear I'm self diagnosing now 

lots of positive every is needed xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Moog and Anglewish

Thank you...put my mind at rest a little...trying hard not to question everything but not easy lol


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ladies I think the internet is a baddddddd thing when it comes to symptoms, with my boys (aged 5 and 7) I didn't experience ANY symptoms until I knew I was pg, and that was around 13dpo (I wasnt counting down the days either), I wish I could be that naive now lol

Beanie I didnt have ANY implantation bleeding with my 2, a lot of knicker checking when I knew I was pg, and getting cramps, but lots of Burger King made up for that lol

I have NO symptoms whatsoever today , just been on a 2 hour walk delivering some local magazines, and I feel great.

Good luck to those who are testing.

xx


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

Good luck for Thursday Moog.  I feel like we've got a lot in common as we're both the same age and it's not our first time.  Hope you have a good few days till then.
xxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

I just want to fall asleep and wake up on Wednesday! I am so sure AF is on it's way!!! Terrified!!!


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Can I be added to this thread, I am undergoing doner egg IVF and my test date is the 1st Feb.

I have two day 5 blast on board and   at that they stick with me  

Thanks Gill x


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Moog it's 2nd Feb so I have while to go yet.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Gill
welcome and good luck, 2 blasts is good  

Lots of positive vibes for you        

I feel rubbish, sicky and headachy! Just waiting for 5pm grrrrrrrr!

Can someone please boost my bubbles to 377 pretty please xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Woow You ladies are chatty today!!  Looks like the total madness has set in, well it has here anyway!!!

Angel ~ Bubbles blown!

Natalie xxx_


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh thankyou!!!

I think we are all hoping that there's a mystic meg amongst us who will tell us everyones gonna get BFPs 

i'm skiving at my desk  

Thanks again for the bubbles! Lucky lucky x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm getting twinges that could be AF ones even though shes not due until Friday/Sat,     

I think I'm getting odd looks of peeps, I "like you do" keep feeling my boobs to see if they hurt or anything, and I'm sure I'm doing it without realising it now!!, although I did eat lunch and my nipple kept catching on the table   probably where I've tweaked it, maybe its got bigger  

We have to laugh sometimes I spose  

So who's testing in the next few days then?


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha Millie that made me laugh!
I keep having a good old grope/poke/prod aswell! 

I'm self diagnosing "frequent loo trips", "cravings" and "morning sickness!"
the real truth is, I've drank too much water, fancied some choccy but ailte that much it made me feel sick!!

I'm on the verge of lunacy!

I'm testing Wednesday - so scared!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Angel I know how you feel, I think you get to a point, where you "really" want to test and you wanna get the heck out of there!!

You know it gets bad (wait for it) when you discreetly stick your finger up your "ahem" just checking nothing unusual is happening     and I have believe me    I really do think Ive lost the plot  

So on another note, when we get our BFP's how are you going to tell your DH?, with DS2 it was xmas eve, and DH had thought AF had arrived (okay white lie maybe!!) 2 days earlier, it was such fun knowing no one else knew but me (and ds1 but he was only 14 months and couldnt talk lol), so I wrapped the pee stick in a present and we went for a meal and I gave it him then.  This time, I'm going to wrap his "blues" operating theatre attire up we pinched when we had our last c/section and give them to him!!!


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

millie13 said:


> So on another note, when we get our BFP's how are you going to tell your DH?,


Dh works in Afghanistan so I was thinking of taking a pic of the positive test stick and emailing him it..not saying anything. Just letting him figure it out. Knowing him he'll still ask if 2 lines mean BFP or BFN.
I really hope I get to do that at the weekend. It'll be the best email I'll ever send.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha Millie! 
I have to say I've not tried that one yet hehe!

Marina - that's so lovely! Big huge prayers to you both!

If I'm honest! I'm a huge wimp! I pee on the stick an give it to DH without even looking! Then hide under the quilt! Hopefully he hasn't got to be the bearer of bad news again!!!!!


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

AngelWish said:


> Haha Millie!
> I have to say I've not tried that one yet hehe!
> 
> Marina - that's so lovely! Big huge prayers to you both!
> ...


haha last cycle Dh was home I got a digital test and peed on it then put it on top of the fridge for half an hour scared to read it.., I hid from it..how pathetic. I actually prefer the test sticks where the 2 lines appear, gives me hope for a few minutes rather than a blunt pregnant or not pregnant word.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Marina
I'm the same, I just dong like the word, or how it says like 2-3 weeks! Think I too would rather sweat for minutes (ok hours!) waiting to see the line checking under various different lights! 

I tell you... I'm going to end up in a padded cell soon! Not joking!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Angel/Marina do you twist and turn it too  , and throw it in the bin, then get it out again


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

YES!!!!  I did one today and I'm only 8dpo so kinda knew it would be a BFN but I was staring and staring and held the lamp up close and turned it at angles desperately trying to see a line. I swear if I had a magnifying glass in the house I'd have gotten it out and used it. I have no more tests left now so I have to wait til the weekend, I'm not putting myself through that despair anymore this week.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

I twist it and turn it an give it a shake! I've tried everything! Even peein on it again just incase I miss! I know full well once the test line is there there ain't no changing it... But might aswell try haha! 
I usually leave it in my bed side table an check it every fhalf hour (for hours and hours!) 
the only thing I haven't tried is colouring the line in   
I then finish up by hitting DH over the head with it hehe!  
I have never on my life had a positive line!!!!! Please please get me out if this torture!!!!!

Marina - try and hold out, 8dpo is sooooo early, embies have prob only just got their digging spades out! Hold fire an check out the symptom checker - it's torture but we all love it!!!!

             
Mwah xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lady's 

Well I have been having light cramps and see old blood spots in the congiled jel that keeps coming out its not nice but its not a full on bleed so confused OTD is thursday so keeping


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kitten 
if test date is Thursday that would make you 13dpo? Is that right?
I read that implantation occurs between 8-10dpo, an implantation blood can take a few days to come out, everyone is different but don't stress out (easier said than done hey!)
just take it easy and take care of yourself, if your off work spend as much time luring down as you can. 
Have you had any symptoms? 
Wishing you luck and sending lots of E Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello girls,

You have all had me in stitches and my AF cramps are on a high now!!!

I am also on the 2WW and should be testing Thursday or Friday ( confused by LWH)

I have be strong willed till today and went out to get some test kits.  I would test first on Wednesday and serve it to him on a plate covered up with foil or something as breakfast.  Then will sit by and watch his face for the reaction.  

I have been having the cramps, loads of night sweats and back ache. Then the dreams are so vivid that it just boosts my confidence; the last one was me doing a test and it was positive but the positive line just kept on widening.

I am really praying for this as I start a new job away from home and I want something to keep me going for the next 9 months.

Anyone testing say on Wednesday too?


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hiya Suru
Im testing Wednesday - thats my OTD (i tested early previsouly and caused way to much stress as it was BFN!)   - so its us scousers together   
I think usually the OTD is based on 16dpo (0dpo being the day of Egg collection). From your signiture stip though i think your due to test tomorrow? Can anyone else clarify??

Your braver than me, honestly i just cant look at the thing! Feel sick at the thought now    

Well you need a big massive congratulations for loosing 4 stone (i can help you find at least 1 of them - attached to my rear!!!) I think thats amazing and shows how much you want to be a mum.

Sending you lots of baby dust and luck xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I am 13dpo bit worried but I will live


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

kitten80 said:


> Yes I am 13dpo bit worried but I will live


Just keep thinking "im pregnant until proven otherwise" - everything stresses us under these times, its a flaming big catch 22 situation!!!!

At the moment im happy im not Gail Platt for Pat Butcher!!!!!!

I cant find the sticky vibes so ill send you some butterflies instead - they are my lucky bug xxxxx

      

Keep thinking


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Angelwish, I am so sure I dont want to ever find the 4St I lost.  That was a huge feat for me and i want to lose say 1 more so that I can be a yummy mummy 

I think i will try one of the test kits tomorrow and will keep the last one for OTD.  I will not call LWH ttill OTD as I dont want anyone depressing me with any negative speech.

Help, I have not been told what has happened with my other embies, no letter yet!  Do you think I should call to ask?


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Suru said:


> Angelwish, I am so sure I dont want to ever find the 4St I lost. That was a huge feat for me and i want to lose say 1 more so that I can be a yummy mummy
> 
> I think i will try one of the test kits tomorrow and will keep the last one for OTD. I will not call LWH ttill OTD as I dont want anyone depressing me with any negative speech.
> 
> Help, I have not been told what has happened with my other embies, no letter yet! Do you think I should call to ask?


Well thats amazing! You will sure be a yummy mummy !!!!

Just realised my caluclations for you werent right, my EC and ET were a day prior to you so from that think your OTD is Thursday..... im probably stressing you out more hey!! But i received my letter from LWH a week ago! I would defo ring them, you should have had it by now

Fingers crossed you have some frosties xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Will do first thing tomorrow regarding the call about the embies.

If you do a test at 14DPO will it not be positive?  My EC was 12/01 and ET was 13/01.  I just want to know and now I have blown my plan on serving him the test as I asked DH if I  should test tomorrow and I am sure he will be waiting to hear that is if he does not pull down the panties and tell me to pee on the stick with him watching  

So are you waiting till Wednesday to test Angelwish?


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say Kerry - one thing that really annoys me us that I could have had NHS funding if I'd had a load of abortions! But only if I had married someone without kids, the fact I've never been preggo in my life but chose to marry someone with children from a previous has worked against me! It's a bitter pill to swallow, but if I'm lucky enough to succeed every penny will have been so well spent!

Hi Angel - wow that is shocking! I just told my DH and he thinks that is disgusting too! How can that be fair! Grrrr makes me mad! 

How are you today anyway my dear?

Kerrie xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Evening girls! 

How is everyone - i would do personals but there is so much conversation today, i do not know where to start lol!! You have been sooo chatty!!  Is good to see! 

As for me all i have done today is my x stitch, i have not finished three of them, one for me, and one each for the mothers. I thought it would make a nice keep sake for us all if it all works out well. I have put on the bottom of each picture ET 15/1/10 I just    it works and I can put mine in the nursery, it would look really nice in the wall. 

As for symptoms - sore boobs, slight cramps, night sweats, lack of appetite, dizzy. I hope these are pg symptoms and not drugs!  

My OTD is friday - sure i was on say day as Angel? But I think ill test on thursday - i tested a day early on my last two cycles and it has not done any harm 

Sending you all sticky vibes and angel dust!    

Love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi suru
if you search on the symptom site most people did know by 14dpo, but there is still a slight chance it won't be accurate, yeah I'm gonna wait till Wed but only cos I've kind of dared myself to hang on in there!!! 

Kerry - I'm cool today! Just made up that AF hasn't arrived! Fingers crossed she stays at bay! I hate the cow!!!!!  

k sarar sarar, whatever will be will be!!!!

I'm off for an early night now!! Night all, good luck if you test Suru! Make sure you let us know - here's to a huge BFP!!!!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Night Angel sweet dreams xxx How ever vivid they maybe! 

xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Suru - wow testing tom! Good luck hope you get that BFP!!! xxxxxx Keep us posted!! xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Just read through the previous posts since I posted and Mille you have made me laugh so much  

Suru - i have p/med yoou, Good Luck for testing tomorrow and for ringing the Hospital on other embies          

Not going to attemot oersonals as sooo much has happened, love to you all and I am continuing to prayer for you all         

Georgina x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I aim to please Georgina    I'm talking to a load of scousers, its me that needs to keep sane!!, lol I LOVE scousers, (Ive seen Blood Brothers the Musical 210 times!!), I love Liverpool (yes I have been lol), and Ive a few of my best friends who grew up in Liverpool, and after all I'm only a lancashire lass so not that far from you all   

So how is everyone this morning?

Suru, have you tested yet, all the best of luck xx  

Angel hope you had a good dream last night  and hope that Pat or Gail didnt feature in any of them, or both, ewwww imagine!!

AFM DH thnks my boobs are a bit swollen, and last night in bed I woke up wet through really hot and sweaty, and this morning I'm in a right grump (sign of AF no doubt)or 2 little boys getting out of the wrong side of the bed and making me grumpy  

Speak to you later.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning millie, 

I am kinda good, getting af pains again this morning is so scary! I   she does not show! I have been getting really bad night sweats horrible isn't it! I have to change my pjs middle of night. Yuck! 

I have not had any good dreams in a few nights now. That's dissapointing. 

off to doc this morning for more drugs. I hope that it is worth paying out for them, knowing my luck I'll come on just after I get home with them! 

well hope u are all ok and taking it easy! 

Suru how did it go? Thinking of u. 

Lots of love
Kerrie xxx


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope it goes okfor you Kerrie.

I started bleeding this morning. More drugs and see how it goes today.

Not feeling too hopeful though

Good luck to everyone testing today

Angharad x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Angharad
when were you due to test? Is it AF? What are the drugs for? Hope your ok!
Girls - another vivid dream, my mums little dog was in it, but sadly he was put down the day I started down regs for this cycle! Woke up a little sad, but now hoping it was a sign!!!!

Feel in quite a good mood today, but I have a redl ache at the top of my neck an bottom of head, like a pulled muscle! Aaagh!

Hope all are ok x


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Morning all,  Going a bit mental. Today is the day the clinic told me to test, so I have just done a clearblue plus and got the very faintest of positives(and I mean faint!)   ....  I want to be excited but can't help but worry that it is from the pregnyl shots for luteal support..   anyone know how sensitive clearblue plus tests are?  
Trigger shot was 10000 IU Pregnyl on 9 Jan, then had 5,000 on 13th and 18th... Any thoughts much appreciated.

I guess all I can do is test again, tomorrow or the next day and pray it gets stronger   ... 
aarrgggghhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Ummmmm, i knew the 2ww was going to be hard, but not so hard that i'm going mad with nerves and stress...bouncing from feeling positive to wanting to hide and cry....

     to you all xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Millie - Yes you did please! Are you testing again Friday? Yes I have seen Blood Brothers a good few times I still love it though! I am coming to Blackpool weekend after Easter for my Nephews 3rd Birthday  

KooKoo - The shot should not effect the test by now, if this is the date the Hospital said then that must be it     

Suru have you tested?     

AngelWish and I know there is a few more stesting over next few days, Good Luck to you all     

Georgina x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oooooh Kookoo
If the clinic told you to test today then they must be sure the shots will have worn off? Give them a call an tell them,
if it's positive even faint then I think your preggo missus!!!! On that symptom site (can you tell how many times I've gone on it!) there's lots of women saying they had faint lines but that within hours the faint line was getting stronger! 

I'd test again this afternoon! But if it was me I'd defo be taking it as a positive! 
Wooohoooo congrats XXXXXXXX

beanie - it's a vicious circle isn't it! Need to relax but the 2ww is what stresses us out! If your off work throw some comedy shows on - friends does it for me!!!!! Good luck hunny! 

Suru!!!!! - any news? Did you test?
Xxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hi can I join the madness    I had EC on 21st and ET on 23rd Jan with one embryo. OTD is not until 8th feb so I have a long wait.  This is my 4th 2ww but it doesnt get any easier.  I wish you all luck


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Kookoo I really hope it's a real positive, sounds promising anyway.
I'm going mad, I need to stay busy but I work when I want and I haven't booked any shifts at the moment and DS is at school all day.
I'm dying to see some symptoms but nadda.
I know it's too early and some people don't get symptoms til after they have missed a period etc.

Blowing everyone fairydust bubbles..I need to figure out how to put lovely happy colourful images in my post like everyone else..
Ha, that'll keep me busy!

marina x


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanyou so much for  your quick responses!    I will do another test tomorow morning    , but for now I think I will let myself be happy!! woohoo


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well after i got up and dressed early for my doc appt the hospital called and said I can not get more drugs until i get a positive - i only have 2 night left of drugs! so i am now told to test tomorrow morning. I am not happy about testing tom as I am sure it will be too early my ET was not last fri but the fri before  

They say that it will be fine and it will show up positive two days early. Ahhhh!!!! I want to keep living the dream as least this way there is always hope!  

Yippie for Kookoo!!! Thats great news - no that is all you honey - the trigger shot would be out of system and if the clinic say test they know what they are doing - hey I should take my own advice!! LOL!!   

Beanie - know what you mean - its driving me nuts! I am even scared to go to the loo now!! But the pains have gone for now - i live in hope!!  AF pains are a symptom as well as a negative sign. 

Angharad, thanks honey, you too - I am so sorry to hear you are bleeding - could it be implantation? Is it just a tiny bit? Just rest up and keep taking the drugs - it could be just that you do not have enough progesterone in you. That can be fixed  

Just eaten a huge bag of smartys feel sick now - i should know better by the age of 34!!! LOL!! 

kerrie xxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hey moog    good luck for testing this week hun xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome mollieboo


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

can someone please blow me some good luck bubbles for tomorrow - am soooo nervous!!!! Angelwish - so we are testing on same day!! LOL!!! 

How you doing?

xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Kerrie - Understand how you want to keep living the dream but I had my transfer smae day as you 15th? And I tested Sunday and was positive. Really hope you get a BFP     

Georgina x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Georgina, thats really good to know - makes me feel more positive  

xxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

kerrie - good luck for testing             have blown u some bubbles hun xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thankyou mollieboo xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hi Lovely ladies

How are we all today?!

Moog... OMG its not long!!! How are you feeling in yourself?

Mollie... Welcome to the 2ww!! (again!)  I have added you to the list. Good luck hun. 

Question ladies... I am 10dpEC, 7dpET and I am not getting any AF pains?! Yes I know funny question to ask?! But last time I had proper AF pains around now. I feel nothing. Is it normal? I am slowly going mad trying to guess the result. Trying my hardest not to test!!!

HELP??
Natalie xxx_


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

H Skybreeze - I've read it was normal and not so normal to get a/f pains, just think every oerson and eery treatment can be so different.

Good Luck for testing  

Georgina x


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

Can I please be added to the 2 ww list as well? I had IUI on Friday (22nd January) and will be testing on the 5th February.

I was lurking around here before last week and was just hoping that I would be here too one day. As I wasn’t having any ultrasounds until 2 days before insemination I was worried that something will not be rights but so far everything worked perfectly. Now all we need is a  . (I have a diary under IUI section so will not bore you with details here)

Can anyone tell me why are bubbles for good luck? I hardly have any… 

Also do you know which pineapple juice brand is the best? I haven’t been to tescos lately and in small shops all I can find are from concentrate. Does it make a difference?

One last question  I seem to have quite a lot of discharge ( sorry for tmi) since Friday is it considered a good or a bad sign?(Today is my 4th day post insemination)

Wish you all the very best of luck and hope we all get  !!!!

Bimbo


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Angel Wish and Kerrie. 

Good luck with the test tomorrow Kerrie.

The clinic said to increase my progesterone. Am still getting period type pains but bleeding has calmed down.
Sat on sofa watching 'Empty homes' and going to the loo every five minutes to check. Hopefully everything will have stopped before Cash in the Attic!

Ax


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Skybreeze

I got AF pains around day 8-9 post transfer ( blasts). They were implantation pains as i got a bfp. AF pains can be quite similar to implantation pains. So maybe yours are yet to come. But remember everyone is different, and you may not get any.

Hi Bimbo- It is supposedly supposed to be pineapple not from concentrate. I suppose that is fresh pineapple, but don't have it if you get a bfp. Not sure why, just what i've read. I'd also speak to your clinic about the discharge. But if you are on pessaries, its most likely that.

Hi Angharad71- I've had bleeding this came on once i was 6 weeks. My clinic also said to increase my progesterone. They've given me progesterone shots to do, as they feel that i may not be absorbing the pessaries. Today is my second day of the injections, and i am hoping it will work.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Marina - when you hit reply there's lots of colourful piccies - click on any an they'll insert, click on the word more an there's baby dust etc on there  

kerrie - I think Moog is testing as well tomorrow. Hoping and praying we all have the BFP!!! I feel sick at any other thought! Honestly I am petrified now! 

Skybreeze - every site I read (think I've covered the all now!) shows that everyone has different, might get all, none or just a few symptoms, don't worry I'm sure you will feel something soon! Hope you get some fab dreams like me   I swear I've made half my stpmtoms up! Rekon mine are all phantoms but it makes me feel better hehe! 

All, can't do too many personals as I'm skiving again! Keep hiding in the loo with me phone haha!!!

Girlies - let's get some positive vibes going!!!

Give me a B! B! Give me an F! F! Give me a P! P! What do you get !!! BFP woooohoooo 

Think I'm officially on wierdo alert now!!!! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Skybreeze, i had no Af cramps for my BFP in my first cycle - Just pg did not last  

Angelwish - you so make me giggle!  Yes lets hope the three of us get our BFP tomorrow  

Welcome Bimbo - i am sure you are not!!   ill blow you some bubbles xxx i had lots of cm too is a good sign i hear  

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

AngelWish said:


> Skybreeze - every site I read (think I've covered the all now!) shows that everyone has different, might get all, none or just a few symptoms, don't worry I'm sure you will feel something soon! Hope you get some fab dreams like me  I swear I've made half my stpmtoms up! Rekon mine are all phantoms but it makes me feel better hehe!


Well talking about dreams, had a very very strange one last night. I was on a forest that was in the middle of fields with my 2 dogs. And there was a blow up slid that I had to climb up  And I would get almost to the top and then fall.   Might mean something?? 

N xxx


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

ok im going nuts with these images i've just learned to use!!! thanks for that Angel I blew u some bubbles.

I blew a few others too for you lovely ladies.

Bimbo I got my pineapple juice from Asda in the chilled section.  It's a plastic bottle with pineapples on the whole bottle and says 'not from concentrate' on the front.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Bimbo - I'm here too from LGBT board. Supposed to be testing on thurs but I'm too scared! No symptoms of af but it may be my cold disguising them all.

Just taking the dogs out for a walk so will check back on everyone later.


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Mariana1978!

Thank you so much for the bubbles!    33 is just a perfect number for me!

Also thanks for your pineapple juice tip, unfortunately we don’t have asda near us but will pop into teso today and will buy some proper juice! 

I hope that 2010 will be the year for you and for us too! 

Bimbo


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi girls sorry to gatecrash your thread but i cant help but have a nosey lol. I just want to wish all you ladies loads of luck     your way.xx

I will tell you some of my symptoms: Cramps from 12pec,creamy cm,spots,weird dreams but sorry tmi always horny ones lol and like a heavy feeling in my stomach that i alway got before af!!

Good luck to you all hope i dont get in2 trouble for posting here lol

xx


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Welshginge,

How exciting! Sending you lots of positive thoughts I hope you will have a BFP on Thursday! I don’t have any symptoms either but I take it as a positive sign. I had lots of pregnancy symptoms last time- I was een craving for lemons- what a mental lunatic I am. 
Anyway I am very positive this time and I don’t look for signs I just know it will be positive!   

I am off with the dogs to the beach as well! Have a nice walk and good luck on Thursday!  

Bimbo


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Marina

can you do me a favour! My OCD requires my bubbles to end in a 7!!! Can you blow some more!!! Sorry I'm a freak only got OCD this last week-totally self inflicted but 7 is my lucky number!!

Mwah xxxx

starrynight! That's really helpful so I'm glad you gatecrashed!!! Wish mine were Horney! Can't rember what that feels like haha!!!!

I'm currently chomping on some cardboard an green sticks! Urgh! It's marketed as ryvita an celery! That's lunch so my snacks can be crisps an chocolate!

Good luck girlies!!!!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Angel have blown you some bubbles, hope it sticks on 7!!  Your lunch sounds yummy, notttt.

I'm just snacking on midget gems!!!!! pretending they're grapes   

Woke up in the middle of the night for a wee, and felt quite sick!!

How's everyone feeling?, I'm getting quite nervous now, I have a lovely weekend to look forward to though, my Mum is having the boys on Sat night, and I'm going shopping, and we will know either way so either takeaway with lots of alcohol, or takeaway with no alcohol on Sat night  

Right I "must" do the ironing!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lady's 

Sorry this a me post my sort of AF has turned up most of the gel has come out which is making it look worse then it is but we have had our cry so if its a negative then at least we are prepeared and start again.


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kitten you're no where near AF day? are you?? it may be implantation spotting and like you said the gel will make it look much worse.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no when af is surposed to be because of drugs today would be day 30 of my cycle I normaly come on 25-27


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Bimbo - the beach, so lucky - where are you?

I am about as far away from the beach as you can get but my in law's live near Crosby beach, merseyside & when we visit we always take the dogs they LOVE it!!
It's so nice to see them running & running without a care in the world. I think we may move there one day as we love it so much.


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Are any of you ladies checking your temps?  If your Af was due anyday wouldn't you have a temp dip?
I've been reading mine every morning post OV but not taking note and I forgot to take them before OV so pretty pointless to see what's going on really!


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kitten - when is your otd? Sure it is not implantation? 

Marina - no i have never done that

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its Thursaday hun


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kitten call your clinic you may just need to up your progesterone levels, try not to worry. Xxxx


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Welshginge - We live in West sussex, 2 mins from the seafront and my dogs love it so much here. We might have to move to a bigger house when we have the baby/babies but want to stay close here because is such a great place for both the dogs and us! 

Mariana1978- I was thinking about checking mine, but I don’t know if it would be working properly or not because of the progesterone pessaries. I think body temperature can be affected by hormones   …or not?

Millie- nice to see u here  what gel are you talking about?Am I missing out on something?


----------



## sandy39 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, have waited a long time to join the 2ww - but now I'm here!!! EC 21st Jan - ET 26th Jan. have 2 on board after being so sure all the way throu i wud only have one put back. Am due to test 5th Feb - clearblue at the ready.. think I will never last til then! Anyway, positive thoughts to everyone .
Sandy X


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Heeeellllllooooo girls,

I am sure some of you may have seen my post this a.m somewhere else, I tried to post here as well but computer probs.  Yes I eventually did the test at 6.30a.m and yes it was a  .  Been out all day as DH and myself went to pick out an eternity ring he had promised but we never got there.  Ended up somewhere else but he cant escape this time around .

Angelwish, dont you worry I am sure you will be fine and so will other babes on the 2WW.  This is a good year for us all and you all are in our prayers 

Sorry I have not done personals, dont even know where to start but thank you all for the support and Love.
 

Suru


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Skybreeze said:


> _Hi Lovely ladies
> 
> How are we all today?!
> 
> ...


Hi Natalie 

If it helps I had no symptoms whatsoever on my IVF that worked and I got a BFP.

And then had lots of (possible) symptoms on my BFN's so you never can tell honey. That is one thing I've learnt. There is no way of knowing what is a symptom of a BFP or mearly a symptom that means it's not working.

I am day 7 into my 2ww and this time although I'm only getting a few twinges today for the first time I won't read anything into it. I have also finally learnt my lesson to wait until test day as it's caused me more stress having a false result than waiting the extra two days would have caused me as I've had a positive early test turn into a negative test on OTD.

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you (all) as you've all been such a tremendous help though hard times.

After 7 years of trying I had a little one so it can happen. I am pushing my luck trying to have a second but it's worth it.

Lots of babydust to you all.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yippie congratulations suru!! Please let this run of bfp continue for us all!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Suru, I did take a peaky sneak this morning, but thought I'd keep my mouth  

Sarah I hope to god its cots I'm looking at and not wine on Saturday, i am getting a few AF type signs, so it may be wine 

Bimbo, you're not missing anything re gel, not that I know of anyhow lol


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations Suru!  So many BFPs at the moment, is this normal?!  It is very encouraging.

I've got a whole week to go on the 2WW and am getting a little impatient.


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhhh Suru!!!! Congratulations babe! That's amazing news! I was wondering how you had gotten on! Fantastic!

I'll do personals later if possible, I'm still on my phone which isn't the easiest, DH is taking me to the pub to watch the football so hopefully that'll take my mind off testing tomorrow!

Well I am praying my little Bert and Ernie are having a party, an that
they invite me instead of the evil witch!
I'm absolutely petrified now! Feel every ounce of happiness rides on this result! About 12 hours of hope left before reality sets in! Please let reality be a BFP!

How are you Kerry?? You all ready to test tomorrow aswell?
Good luck to other testers tomorrow and welcome to all new 2WW ladies, this is a fab site, whatever my result tomorrow I'd like to say a big thankyou and huge hugs and kisses to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi angelwish, 

I am going out of my mind with worry! I am so scared it's going to be a bfn!  I too am going to live the dream for another 12 hours! Makes it easier knowing we are doing it together. 

Good luck to you angelwish, enjoy the footie!! 

I too would like to thank you all for keeping me sane, this is a great website! I would not have got through this 2ww without you! 

Sending you all sticky vibes and let this bfp trend continue for a loooong time!!!   

Kerrie xxxxx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kerrie and Angel, my     and love are with you, I wish you all the very best for tomorrow, and will be stalking you to see them BFP's


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks millie. I so hope it's a bfp!!!  

xxxx


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is to Angel and Kerrie and all who will be testing tomorrow.  Loads of prayers going on for you all.  This is our year and please do let us know about the   ASAP.

Just do get some sleep and think of it that you are pregnant until proven otherwise ( by the test kit)  That was what kept me going till this morning.  And the I was right 

Now having more symptoms, dont know if it is all psychological now


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks girls, yeah Kerrie it's funny isn't it, feel like we are going through this together!

I like all you girlies an think it would be fab to all be preggo at the same time!!

Well, it's out of our hands, let's just pray and pray and pray (ok beg and beg and beg  )

good luck xxxx mwah xxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

suru - huge congratulations on ur BFP 

good luck to the ladies testing tomorow


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

For all the congratulatory messages I got.  You have all made day 1 of preggo a great one.

I am praying for more BFPs        .

Suru xoxo


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks girls for your prayers and best wishes as angel says it's out of our hands. 

Angel are y getting af pains at all? Any brown spotting? I have had a tiny bit today. 

Xxxx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ladies  - I've been reading this site for about the last ten days and have now at last decided to joint the mayhem!  On the dreaded 2ww for the third time after iui.   Congrates on all the BFPs and love to all who have received the awful BFNs.   Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow - still have to wait a week before I can test. 

x


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome kittykins! Hopefully all goes well for you! Love this site It really has helped keep me INsane haha!!!

Kerrie - I've not really had pains as such - kinda uncomfortable twinges a bit kind gas if you know what k mean, an absolutely zero brown! I've had a heavy head feels like I've pulled a muscle in my neck! I feel like poo though but think it's just nerves!!!! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes mine is kind of gassy too. Just this brown spotting makes me think it is af

  I am feeling so drained! Prob nerves too. 

God this is hard! About 10ish hours to go

xxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not AF! Defo defo not!!!! 
Stay positive and do some headstands! I have good feelings for us hunny, we just need to believe that it's our turn, this sites had loads of positives recently - it's me an you tomorrow babe!!!!!

Was that a good motivational speech  wish I felt positive!!!

Truth is we shouldn't worry, our little embies have found home now and are currently moving the furniture (hence the little twinges!) 

I'll be saying a prayer tonight, DH is angry after Liverpool were rubbish, so we off home now an gonna have an early night

sweet vivid dreams 


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

hi, 1st cycle of IVF, Test Friday 5th of Feb, from Kikiluvshoes

thanks x


----------



## Stella100170 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi there ,i had  a cycle of IVF with my ET on 22nd Jan,I'm due to do a test on 7th Feb..

 Good luck to all xxx


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well congrats to all the   and   for those testing tomorrow. 

Unfortunatly my af is on the way started spotting yesterday and did test which was a  

Next step is to have xray done to see if my tubes are blocked not really looking forward to that but never mind

lots of love  Karen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bfn for me.  but is only day 12. Do I have any hope it could change? I feel like the bottom has fallen out of my world. 

xxxxx


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Kerrie! The site you sent the link for shows people having bfn one day and bfp the next? I truly hope your is a mistake!

I feel guilty posting this now but I got a BFP! I'm in shock!

Love and hugs to you Hun x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Angel HUGE CONGRATULATIONS      

Kerrie it isnt over yet, you test the same day as I do, so sit tight. 

Karen, aren't you early to start AF? 

Welcome Stella and Kikiluvshoes good luck, we're a great bunch, very MAD but fun.  

As for me, I have a terrible back ache and think AF is round the corner just waiting to spring on me  

Right off to get the monkeys ready for school, and walk miles delivering some damn stupid magazines through peoples doors (It all goes to the next tx cycle I spose, and keeps me fit)


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Congratulations Angel...soo happy for you, what great news for you!!   

kerrie there's still hope hun..  

give it another 2 days!!!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations Angelwish... 

     to everyone

going slighlty mad now lol....think whats freaking me out as this is my 1st ever hint of possibly being pg....


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations angelwish. I knew you would be!! Yey!! 

I still have a tiny bit of hope. But I just know it's over for me. I am just not meant to be a mummy. 

thanks everyone for your kind words

Kerrie xxxx


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

AngelWish    Congratulations that is great news

Kerrie there is still time. really hoping it turns BFP, my line on Day 15 was so faint, on day 12 it would not have been visible I am sure of it.

Hi Kittykins, Stella and Kikiluvshoes Best Wishes I  hope the 2ww isn't too traumatic for you

I am holding of doing another test until tomorrow morning, to see if the positive line gets darker, but I am
feeling really hopeful now that I truly am preggers!!


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Kerrie
Dont give up hope, you have come this far and im sure you are meant to be mummy.

Have you had all NHS cycles so far? Or have you had to pay for any?

I saw on one of the other threads (poor responders thread) that many or the women have tried diffenret clinics, one that sounds really good is the Jinimed in Istanbul. It is much cheaper than it is in the UK and they perform ICSI at no extra cost, basically you get 3 weeks accomodation in a hotel and all treatment for Approx £2500. 

Dont give up hope yet, i am praying so much for you,         

Thanks Beanie, Marina and Millie - im   for you all aswell 

Kookoo - even a faint line is   good luck and i hope you are satisfied tomorrow


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Kerrie_1975

I know we havent really spoken as i'm new here but just want to send you massive     xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too Kerrie


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi gang

Wondered if I could join in? I've got 5 more long days till test date and don't know what to do with myself. I had 1 blastocyst transferred on Saturday. It's apparently got a 70% chance of success (!) but I can't help but focus on the 30% chance of failure.   DH and I had been trying to do IVF since September of last year. We had 2 starts at it - the first time it got cancelled b/c of a cyst and the 2nd time it got converted to IUI. So this month was the first time we got to EC. We still can't believe we got this far AND that we had a Day 5 embie to transfer AND that we had another Day 5 embie to freeze! So we have lots to be positive about but I can't muster any optimism today. Any advice for keeping positive?

Thanks


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

angel - congratulations      

kerrie - seems early to test, my clinic advises 18 dpo - I havent heard of many people getting positive just 12 dpo  so it is early and there is still a chance hun xxxx

smiles I had day 2 embryo transfered on saturday and I just cant stop the nerves and anxiousness, its really hard isnt it, feel like Im obsessing   and going crazy


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi everyone

can i join you? i'm a bit late really as I test on sat 30th and i'm 15dpo but hey!!
am going mad right about now, keep getting slight cramps and trying not to read too much into it, but one minute I'm convinced I'm preggars and the next I think AF is on her way, don't know what to think. am thinking about testing early??

hope you are all well

just want to say congrats to those of you with bfp's

and sending lots of hugs     to those who need them

whisks xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Whisks, all the best for testing.  

We've all tested early at some point (havent we??) my theory changes from day to day, I don't mind testing early on in the 2ww, cos I know there a good chance it could change if its BFN, but testing at the stage I am now (2 days or so to go), I don't think I will.

Kerrie how are you hun?


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats Angel - Im truly thrilled for you. 

Kerrie my clinic also says 18dpo for the test - I do mine on 2nd Feb - if I get that far.   This is my third try and IUI and I have never got as far as having to test.   I did do a cheapo test yesterday and got a very faint line but DH says it was an evap line - hate him when he is right!!!!   I just dont want to be told that.   My boss is winding me up and I just thought sod it - its my lunch hour and Im gogging to log on to see how the girls are getting on.   Heard a friend had an 'accident' so took the morning after and she is now 4 months pregnant - how can life be so cruel.   

Welcome Whisks - I only joined yesterday but Ive read it for a week or too and just find such comfort from others during the worst 2ww I have ever had - think it was coz I got slightly upbeat after having iui on 15/01 and then having some spotting on 19/20 01 - think Im just like everyone else though - so desperate for it to work this time that I clutch at everything and even look forward to havig morning sickness.

So pleased for all the BFPs.  Take care everyone - L x


----------



## BNP (Nov 12, 2009)

BNP


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations for those who tested BFP lately. I must say you are inspiration for all of us still waiting! It could be one us next time! [fly]*Stay positive girls *    and you will see we will all have a positive in the end!  [/fly]
I push all the negative thought out of my mind and only keep the nice positive ones. I hope it will work and then I will be a true believer in the power of thoughts! 

Bimbo


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies, just discovered this thread.  I am on Day 7 of my 2WW.  Have been feeling fine up to now but today starting feeling nauseous and has lasted all morning, is now easing.  I have been on the progesterone gel and wondering if anyone else had these side effects with it?  
Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## Bribby (Jan 16, 2010)

Just started my 2WW, test day on 10th Feb...fingers crossed for a  
Having ICSI.
Bribby x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hi ladies

Whisks ~ We have the same test day. Although my test day is 14dpo. Good luck hun.     AF pains and feeling like AF is about to arrive is completely normal. SO many ladies have had a BFP after AF pains. I was like that last time. I have tested early in the past so wont give you a lecture... But know that so much can change in a day. You have OTD for a reason.     

pumpkin-pie ~ Welcome to the thread. When is your test day hun, and I will add you to the list.  

Angelwish ~ Congratulations hun! Have a very healthy pregnancy. Why not introduce yourself here *Waiting for first scan ~ CLICK HERE* Good luck.

Kerry_1975 ~ I am so sorry hun, was you told to test today? I would of thought day 12 is a bit early?

Smile_times ~ Well done on your blast!!! Good luck, hope the rest of the week goes quick!!

kookoo73 ~ Congratz hun!! Have a wonderful pregnancy. Why not post here...*Waiting for first scan ~ CLICK HERE* Good luck.

Good luck to *Moog* for tomorrow!!!!      

Love all round
Natalie xxxx _


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi ladies

I went for ET last Friday and have to test on Monday which is only 10 days after transfer?  I got 2 day 5 blasts transfered and have to get a blood preg test. Does this sound right?

I've not had any signs or symptoms yet and wondered if i should have felt something yet or is it too soon?

Gill x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

hi all can i join you on here
i've been on the jan/feb treatment board, and have just  found this one 

i had et on 19th january 2 embies back on board

generally i am coping ok with the 2ww, but i am now in a limbo 
i can't work out now whether it is 
one week down only one more week to go or 
OMG still a whole week to go

i have to wait until 16 days past ET (3rd feb) until testing, doing my best to hold out until then, but feeling ready to go and test right now, and i know it is far too early to even be thinking about it!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

just found this on another thread

When should I test?
Most clinics advise to test around 14 days after ET although they do tend to vary. If you have had blastocysts transferred you will probably be asked to test after approx 10 days as the embryo is older when it is transferred.

hope it helps



x-gill-x said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I went for ET last Friday and have to test on Monday which is only 10 days after transfer? I got 2 day 5 blasts transfered and have to get a blood preg test. Does this sound right?
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

natalie - Hi, I remember you from one of the cycle boards when i was due to have treatment in Sept/oct but had to postpone due to cysts, Great to see you are nearly through your 2ww.  My OTD is 3rd Feb.

GUider - All clinics are different, mine tests 2 weeks after EC via a blood test regardless of when ET was.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

pumpkin - when are you due to test, there's no date for you on the list?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

A week today, Wed 3rd Feb, I just found this group today.  We are testing on the same day, lets   its a good day for us both


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Pumpkin-pie ~ I remember you hun, I didnt end up cycling then. But here we are!!!!  Good luck!

Guider ~ Welcome to the thread.  How are you feeling as we had ET on the same day, I guess you feel the same as me! That time is standing still?! _


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

skybreeze - no don't think time is standing still anymore, think it has know started to move backwards, it's not fair you get to test 3 days before me but had ET on the same day, can i start stomping my feet yer


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know the feeling... I'm sorry hun, but last clinic was 14dpET, so know what its like!!! Did it twice.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi, Can I join you all?

I had transfer on Monday 25th and due to test on 7th Feb. I have this week and next off work so planning to do lots of nice things to help the time go by!

Good luck to you all


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

So sorry Moog    

I hope I get a BFP as I have to have some kind of excuse for eating the way I am


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Moog - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I'm out     HUGE AF pains happening right now, so just a case of waiting for the witch to arrive  , on to next month and Copenhagen again.

I will pop in over the weekend see how my buddies are getting on, and I'll see some of you lovely ladies next month. *whispers, unless AF doesnt show!!*


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Moog I am  so sorry!
Millie- you have to stay with us and you are not allowed to give up before AF arrives!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

So sorry moog I no just how you feel I also have been bleeding since yesterday test day tomorrow.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its hard isn't it why oh why thats all I keep thinking   to you moog


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kitten    

Bimbo I'll do my best to stay


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

his out atm but he has been so kind plus he is right we have 5 more chances


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't get any frosties so have to start from scratch


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Moog and Kitten ~ I am so so sorry, stay strong and take care.

Love all round
Natalie xxx_


----------



## AngelWish (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Kitten and Moog - i am gutted for you, i genuinely am. Theres ntohing that can be said now to make you feel any better, so ill just send you lots of hugs. So so sorry  
      

Kerrie - im still   for you. I hope you have a BFP on your retest,   

Smiler-times/Whisks/Guider/Pumpkin pie and Gldon - welcome to the thread, its amazing and such a comfort. Wishing youn all the very best in your testing. Baby dust and positive thoughts coming your way xxx
        

Skybreeze - thanks for the link to another thread, i suppose thats bye from me from the 2WW and im now starting on the 3WW.... oh i hope it flies, and that the ladies are as wonderful as they have been on this thread. Ill be checking back to see how you all get on xxxxxx All the best for testing xxxxxx lots of        

Thankyou so much to everyone on here, you really have helped me so much and im convinced thats how i got a   So much so that i really do feel guilty that im one of the lucky ones - lots of love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Kitten and Moog - Im so sorry for you both.   My love goes to you both and your DPs.

L
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Moog and millie, so sorry u have a bfn too! I know how u are feeling right now. Is horrible isn't it! I had no frozen and this was my 3rd fresh nhs so unless I pay it is all over for me now. 

I am going to test in the am but I just know it's going to be a bfn. 

yes natalie my clinic told me to test on day 12 because I was running out of drugs. But harsh I thought.  maybe it was too early, god I hope so. Feel like I need a miracle now.  

Angelwish good luck for your 3ww now. Please fo not feel bad, it just was not my time. 

Big hugs to all. Good luck for those testing tom. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Minnie78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm new to the boards, please can you add me to the list, I have just had my 1st ivf.
10 eggs where collected on the 19th jan ( my birthday) 9 fertilized, 4 frozen & 2 embies back on board, they where 2 day transfers 4 cells cells on the 22nd Jan.
I'm testing Friday 5th Feb....feel really nervous but keeping positive.

Good luck to everyone

minnie


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kitten sorry about your bfn. 

xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies - pls can i join you. On Monday we had our last little   put back in. We were hoping to transfer our last two    - we had one day three and one blasto, but sadly the blasto cracked when it came out of the freezer so we lost it. Our day 3 however survived and developed to a blasto. I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps this cycle to be honest. I think its because its our last embryo and from this cycle we havent had much luck with this batch of embies - the first was a biochemical, the second was a negative, and the third was this one. I'm hoping third time lucky on this batch but the embryologists do base chances on how the others did so its not looking too hot.
Know i need to keep positive but we've been thru alot and years of fertility treatments so i'm starting to run out of steam i think. Anyway sorry dont mean to be doom and gloom as thats not good for anyone. Onwards and upwards ... i am here and thats the main thing - whatever happens I'm PUPO and so are we all 
My official blood test is Sat 6th, pls can i be added to the board.
Lovely to meet you all - will have a read now to get to know you all xxx


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Morning,
  Well I did another test this morning hoping the line I had on Tuesday would be darker, and sadly it was negative
so I guess I still had some pregnyl in my system or maybe had a chemical pregnancy?? totally gutted..   
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww  
Bye Bye


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awwww Kookoo I'm sorry      

Welcome to Kate and Minnie, good luck in your 2ww, try not to go too mad!!!

Angel please don't feel guilty hun, we're all so pleased for you, get yourself over to the other board with a smile on your face   

Kerrie did you test again?,

I havent a BFN, only cos I havent tested probably, I'm getting AF pains, I'm not going to test until Sat, so you old HAG stay away   

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Minnie78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Moog, kitten & kookoo, I'm very sorry to hear it was a bfn for you this time,
stay strong & next time will be your time, I know how it feels I had 3 negative IUI's.
Our time wil come it's just of us have to wait a little longer.

Good luck for testing on Saturday, are you having any systems, I have nothing at the moment feeling fine, not sure if that's a good thing or bad....it's driving me .


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Minnie, Ive had symptoms the whole way through, its just now they're turning into AF symptoms 

When are you testing, did you have iui or something else.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tested again, still a bfn.  I'll test again tom, even tho clinc said there is no point. 

I hope that you all get your bfp! 

I shall pop in now and then to see how you are all doing. Good luck and thank you for your support over the last 2 weeks. I would not of been able to get through without you. 

Love Kerrie xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh no kookoo just seen your post! How upsetting!! So sorry to hear that it was a bfn!  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I got a BFN peeps so good luck to all of you and sorry for the other BFN


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

BFN for me too. Good luck &/or congrats to you all. x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Moog - sorry    

Kookoo - sorry    

Kerrie - sorry    

Kitten - sorry    

welshginge - sorry    

I can't believe logging on today and there is so much sad news       I really am sorry for each of you and understand how you all must be feeling, this journey is a hard and cruel one for many of us but please try not to give up hope as there can still be a light at the end of the tunnel.  Book your follow up appointments and try to look towards the future with questions answered and a new plan ahead of you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_I'm so so sorry for all you ladies who got a BFN today    

Natalie xxx_


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

can I join your thread please? My OTD is Thurs 4th and i'm gonna need more than a little help staying away from those pee-sticks  

Charlie x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mollieboo I agree, so sad for you ladies, but like you said, and I know its not easy to do, look to the future, and cuddle and cherish your dh/dp and other children/fur babies you have.


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Charlie, welcome to the madhouse!!! I'll be watching you     well for the next few days while I'm still in the 2ww. Good luck.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

millie - hang on in there hun


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello 

Just want give     to all you lovely ladies who got bfns today...xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Sending     to all the ladies who got bfns today.  So sorry xxxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Moog -    i’m so sorry

Millie – hope you’re not over eating too much 
 that the pains are just to throw you off course and you’ll be telling us of your BFP soon  don’t give up yet
You are so strong, just keep that  up until you test on Saturday

Pumpkin-pie – how are you doing?

Bimbo – hope you’re keeping ok

Kitten -    i’m soo sorry to hear that it was a BFN

Natalie – how are things with you?

Angelwish -  on your  don’t ever feel guilty about being one of the lucky ones, you deserve it, and hopefully one day we will all be joining you on the next thread

Kittykins -  hope everything is ok with you

Kerrie – so sorry to hear that you got a BFN this morning,  that when you test tomorrow OTD you will get your much deserved BFP 

Minnie -  welcome to the thread, 

Kate -  and welcome, hope we manage to help you get that  back up, like you said at the moment you are PUPO, so make the most of it and look after yourself

Kookoo -    
Welshginge -   

Charlie -  we’ll keep the   ready to come and  if you get too neat the peesticks 

Beanie – hope you are keeping ok during this long 2ww







AFM
Nothing much different
I have acupuncture later today so really looking forward to that
I don’t know whether i am feeling anything or it’s all just in my imagination, 
my (.)(.) might be a bit more sensitive than usual, or maybe it’s just cause i keep poking to see if they are more sensitive
i’ve got very slight discomfort stomach area, possible very mild AF type pains, but am only on cd24, and i don’t normally get any AF pains until she actually arrives
i seem to go slightly lightheaded every so often, nothing much, not very often and only like i’ve stood up too quickly.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

So sorry to see all the bfn's.
    to you all.


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello to everyone.  

So sorry for everyone who has had a BFN today.    

I fear my dream is going to be over tomorrow - AF symptoms all over. 

Nothing much to say today - so much bad news around.      

Try and stay positive - I know Im not positive today - be back to the clinic next week for another go at IUI. 

Take care everybody.

L
x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi everyone 
so sorry to all with bfn's     


i'm not sure what to think at the moment..... yesterday me and dp just couldn't stand it anymore and decided to test (15dpo) we tested at in the evening with very weak pee (tmi sorry) anyway we got a very faint line - not straight away but within the time period, so to make sure we did another straight away (using same pee) and again got a faint line. decided to do another test this morning with strong pee sample but using a different brand of test and got a faint line. today is 16dpo and i'm due to test on sat. - any thoughts

i don't want to celebrate yet as you can imagine as even if it is true it is very early days

good luck to all testing soon

whisks xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

kittykins - hope af stays away 

whisks - son't want to get your hopes up, but it sounds good  have you contacted your clinic, they might tell you straight away that it is good news


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi guider

no not contacted clinic yet as supposed to test sat and phone them on monday, dp wants to wait until monday to phone them, i think incase it changes. i feel like we are playing mind games with ourselves. 
this will make you laugh - we decided to make sure the test was working properly this morning for dp to also do a test and there is no way in the world she could be preg and guess what she isn't!!!!  

i'm just worried that it could be hcg trigger shot which i did on 10th jan, or that it may be neg by sat.
i really really hope you are right 

whisks xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

whisks - it does look like good news but wait now until test day and then phone the clinic - well done you must be sooo excited - some clinics test 14 dpo anyway  
hcg leaves the body at an average rate of 1000iu per day so it will be well out of ur system by now


----------



## Minnie78 (Jan 27, 2010)

millie- hang in there, so many ladies get AF symtoms & get BFP.
i had 1VF my offical test day is sat 6th, but im going to a wedding that day & would rather know the day before so im testing on Fri 5th that will be 19 days since EC, which im sure is enough & will give me a definate answer.
i had a few twinges just after et, but nothing since....my 2 embies should have planted now... 

big hugs to all those who bfn's


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ladies, how's everyone this affy?

Minnie 5th Feb is a great day, its my DH's 40th birthday!! 

Whisks, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Kitty you sound like me, Ive felt like that for a couple of days, and I test tomorrow/Sat, although I feel a bit better as I type, as AF symptoms arent as bad (please don't let me have jinxed myself!!), good luck for tomorrow. 

Beanie glad you're feeling a bit more positive, if a litttle crazier  

Welshginge really sorry about the BFN 

Well must go and sort the two monkeys out   lol


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry for everyone who got BFN today. All the best for what comes next to you all.

I started bleeding on Tuesday- getting worse now. Went to clinic today and am on progestorone jabs daily. They don't look like fun. If it works I don't care. 

How everyone else who's testing monday doing?

A x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Spoke too soon, getting really strong AF pains


----------



## juggly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi.  Just started 2ww today after having ICSI.  OTD is 11th Feb so thinking positively! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Whisks - really hope it's good news!


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

I was feeling very down today and I don't know why   Then I came of FF and was greeted by so much sad news      I can only say I'm sorry it hasn't worked for some this time round. I hope you have someone who can comfort you in your time of needing lots of  . We all know how a BFN feels and it gut wrenchingly horrid. Fingers crossed for you next time. We know it can work but we never know when   Wishing you all the very best for your next cycles.  

ATM: Day 9  OTD Tuesday 2nd Feb
A twinge now and then. No spotting. No symptoms at all. 
Feeling low today. I can't help feeling I'll have a BFN as there is a wave of them. I'm trying really hard to be positive but it's just not working at the moment. I think my real fear is it's our very final attempt. It took 7 years to get a   the first time round and this time we have only been trying for a year assisted. However, I know that it has to work for someone so here's hoping we will have a lovely and probably unexpected wave of    very soon.

To all the Ladies testing soon please bring us some good news so we can be happy for you


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Moog Thanks Sweetie 
We really really hope so too. It took sooooo long to have the first BFP that I fear that out time will be up. Time has caught up with me as I'm 41 now. Never in a million years did I think it would take so long to concieve, not to mention the cost and the emotional roller coaster that goes wilth having lots of treatment and getting lots of BFN's. I keep telling myself I am blessed and I should be happy, which I am. But if I'm honest i never wanted an only Child hence the trying again. He would be a fantastic Brother he really would. My heart just bursts with love every time I look at him or he smiles at me as I know what we went through to have him. I feel greedy for wanting another one . But if it's not to be I have to be very very happy that I have managed to have him. My Sister and my close friend were not so lucky, which re-inforces my blessing.

I am normally a lurker as I tend to waffle  But reading everyone elses up's and downs somehow makes it a little easier. We are strangers but we are friends all linked by the same desire  

I'm sure I will keep popping back to FF to see how everone is doing. It's always very uplifting when some get's there dream of a  if you have shared some of their journey with them. That makes me happy. Sorry , waffeling again.

Thanks again to everyone for their support and postings.

Fingers crossed for us all 


Moog said:


> *Fiddlesticks...* I really hope and pray its a BFP for you
> 
> XMOOGX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,  Just thought I'd join as i'm in 2ww after having ICSI.  OTD is 6th Feb and i'm having a tough time and not even half way through yet. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

HI Fiddlesticks I'm 41 too and have the same testing day as you.


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Sorry for not doing personal ones. I feel really down after reading about so many negatives. What is going on? I was hoping so much that it would be a gr8 month with lots and lots of  s. 
I hope that we will close this thread with more  than  !!!! 

I had no symptoms today at all. This is my 6 DPO so my embryos are supposed to implant today or tomorrow and I was hoping so much for a bit of spotting, but nothing. I am still positive I might have spotting tomorrow and if not that still doesn’t mean I am not pregnant.   

Bimbo


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello lovelies ... oh dear what a v sad day  ..... sooooooo sorry to all those that have had BFN's today, very sad to login tonight and see so many. Hope you all have someone to hug tonight and try to build yourselves up again to give it another go. We have to keep trying ladies ... babies are out there for all of us, i'm just sure of it - we just have to take different journeys to get there. 
Sending you lots of  

For me i really think its over too - dont want to add to the misery, but nothing is going on down there and in the past on this day it has when i've got on to have a bfp. So i know its early days but i'm getting mysefl ready for bad news. Still cant believe i've got another week to weight for the blood test. I'm wondering if they got the dates wrong on my form as i had a blasto transferred think they are treating me as if it was a day 3 embie. Never mind what will be will be i'll be doing pee sticks anyway. Have ordered them this morning so should get them tomorrow as the internet site is really speedy with their deliveries. I know its bad to test but for me it really helps - if its a bfn it gets me ready so not such a big shock. But equally i know its bad to test ....


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
thought id pop on and say hi, sorry to hear of those with bfn its so horrid when all we want is to be parents, this whole roller coaster is just so cruel. it really does help with these threads as everyone has been through it.
i just had 2 embies put back yest from fet so test date is wed 10th and im going mad already. cant beleive we are putting ourselves through this again so soon after so much, but im hoping it will all be worth it.
really do hope we get to see some bfp we all deserve it
hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Morning Ladies

How's everyone today?, anyone testing? Ive held off, and will test tomorrow if she hasn't shown before, what do you recomend ladies, if I get up to wee at 4am shall I wee in a jug, then test when I'm more awake at 8am, or will will the smu be the same, I spose it should be at 14dpo shouldn't it?

Will right more later when Ive got the boys to school.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Millie i know if it was me i would prob just do the test at 4am .... i've spent many cycles sitting on the loo in the middle of the night trying to open my eyes to look at a stick. Crazy i know but i just cant help myself, i dont think i could go back to bed not knowing. I think you can leave urine in a pot and it will still be accurate, if you think about labs they send urine away and it might not be tested for a day.


----------



## ljs (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me posting a note on here...!  I am new to this site, but it has really made me feel so much better reading everyone's notes.
I am due to test on Sunday having had natural FET on Friday the 22nd Jan.  
This 2ww has been really hard for me and my partner as this is our 2nd IVF attempt.
We also tried IUI 3 times before trying the IVF.
They put back 2 embies this time to give us more of a chance - but I really feel as if I am going get A/F 
I have been tryng to stay positive and think that it will work this time - but in my heart of hearts I feel as if it is going to be a BFN on Sunday.  Which makes me feel really sad.
I can't think of anything else at the moment and it is driving me mad  
I so want to be a mummy and for this to work.  It hurts to think it may very well be a BFN again.


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

whisks - hello     that you get bfp

millie13 - hello     hope af stays away

ljs - hello,    wishing your 2ww goes quickly

birdey - hello,    hope your 2ww fly's by

Kate103 - hello,   

Hello to everyone else i have missed sending you all     

AFM - just going mad with the constant knicker watch   , its the not knowing thats real hard....


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a quick question ladies, Ive just been knicker checking!!!!! and tmi sorry when I put my finger up there some stringy egg white came out, I thought this only happened when ovulation occurs.

Not sure if I have symptoms still of AF even, a few twangs now and then.


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

millie13 said:


> Spoke too soon, getting really strong AF pains


hope it goes ok for you today mille

Ax


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hello ladies

well as you know i tested on wed and yesterday and got faint pos lines, so bought a clear blue digital and tested this morning and guess what it said pregnant 1-2 weeks,   i can't believe it i really can't.
i phoned the clinic and they said i should still test tomorrow (official test date) and phone on monday to sort out scans and meds. we are so happy but also so scared to celebrate as its very early days.

we were so scared this morning thinking the test would say not pregnant and stupidly i'm still scared that it will change by tomorrow  


to those about to test who are getting af pains, don't worry as i have had af pains too, my acupuncturist said they could be because i am pregnant and it looks like she was right, so don't give in yet.      you get your bfp's.

whisks xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

whisks - congratulations


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Whisks


----------



## Lexicana (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats Whisks!  Hopefully this will be start of many more BFPs to come.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Whisks – i have known people to phone the hospital early and be told that it is correct as the trigger shot would be out, so maybe if you phoned they would be able to tell you the same 
I now see you’ve tested again   

Minnie – i’m sure your embies will be lovelly and snuggled in now, hope you are looking forward to the wedding

Millie – hope the AF symptons are staying away

angharad71 – hope the injections aren’t too bad, but like you said, if they do the trick, it will definitely be worth it

juggly -  

fiddlesticks – sorry to hear you are feeling down, i think we’re in the same boat at the moment, starting to feel like it is still forever until OTD  

star  hoping you’re staying  

bimbo – i know how difficult it is to not spend our lives watching out for one sign or another, but my clinic are very definite to tell me that spotting or no spotting either way does not guarantee anything, doesn’t help much i know, but just keep  whatever happens

kate – sorry to hear that you don’t think things are going well
try to keep  sending loads of  your way

kirst -  

ljs – not long to go until OTD for you 

beanie – hope you’re doing ok, glad to hear i’m not the only one on knicker watch 





AFM
Nothing much changed around here
If Wednesday doesn’t arrive soon not sure i’ll have any hair left to pull out


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

OMG Whisks good news!            
As you can see whisks I am very very happy for you. And thank you for posting, we needed some good news   How exciting !!! Lets hope it's the beginning of a snowball  

angharad71 did you get an 'auto-injector' for your shots? I'm a needle phobic so there was no way I could inject myself. The auto injector means you only have to push a button, it's brilliant. I couldn't find mine one day and decided to try without. I managed to get the needle in but I had a hot/cold sweat and went all dizzy   Luckily I found it again after a massive hunt  

Belated hello to all the newbies. Think as positive as you can. I didn't think it worked for me when it did. The   was a bigger shock than a   would have been as I had NO symptoms, none!  I had to take 4 tests before I would believe it. So Ladies, symptoms or no symptoms means nothing   

ATM: Day 10
I'm feeling a bit better today. In my mind I am coming to terms with what a   will mean. That way I can only be pleasantly surprised if I'm wrong. Whisks post helped a lot. I have turned into a knicker watching crazy woman as I've never Knicker watched before. I have had a slight ting of pink but nothing more. I think this could be from where the Crinone Gel tube thing may catch when it's inserted but I don't know. 

 On a final note something funny. When I was driving today I found that I was inadvertently clenching my pelvic floor muscles everytime I went over a bump or a pothole   I doubt very much it is going to help my embies cling-on!    I really have gone quite mad.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Whisks - congratulations, lets hope its the start of lots more BFPS on here.

Guider - I know how you feel, Wed feels like ages away but hope it comes quickly  

Well was at acupuncturist today and she said my pulses had changed which she said is  a sign that it is working.   that Wed test will confirm this.

 to all. xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats whisk and thanks guider, had some bad news last night my uncle died so was a bit of a state, but trying to stay calm and keep positive x

had bad cramping since yesterday and today down my right groin, trying not to read too much into it, feel like af is coming. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Congratulations Whisk    

Star, Sorry to hear about your uncle


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Whisk big     to you - congratulations Im so pleased for you. 

Hi Star - sorry to hear your news - when is your OTD?

How you doing Millie - you feel just how I did yesterday - I would have sworn I would have woken up to the old AF this morning - as yet I have not.   Just as Im beginning to feel upbeat about it I go and get another wave of pains.   Im sure my boss has been counting how many times I have nipped down to the loo today!!!  My OTD is Tuesday - just   and   and   that I get there this time.   Third time lucky

My love and best wishes to everyone on this site - I feel very lucky to have found this site with such lovely people who give out hope for the future. 

Must nip down to the look again - just to check!!!!!!!!!

L
x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Star my sympathy with you and your family   

Kitty too funny, Ive just got back from picking the boys up from school and had to go shopping and then to a toy sale in school, and I put a pad on "just in case" I was so gonna stick my finger up when no one was looking but I held off til I got home  , and still no AF, ohhhh I'm at that stage of "if you're gonna show show NOW", oh and I don't want to cough just in case lol!!!!  Its DH's 40th birthday on the 5th Feb and our 8th wedding anniversary on the 2nd, please please let it be a lovely present for us (a bfp that is)

Am I the only one testing tomorrow?  I can't believe its tomorrow. We so need some BFP's for the IUI ladies.

Check in later


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

millie13 said:


> Am I the only one testing tomorrow?  I can't believe its tomorrow. We so need some BFP's for the IUI ladies.
> 
> Check in later




_Nope hun, its my OTD tomorrow as well. 

Whisks ~ Congratz hun!!!

Natalie xxx
_


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Skybreeze, how are you feeling then?, all the best of luck.


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay my AF is due this weekend but I couldn't wait any ,longer, this 2 weeks has been the longest of my life!!!  I bought a FRER and did it about lunchtime and it was a  .....I'm clutching at straws here I really am but just wanted to know if anyone has experience or knowledge that I may have tested too early and may have ovulated later or it may have implanted late (natural cycle) and there's not enough HCG in my body yet.

I know when pregnant with DS the EDD I worked out was one week ahead of the Doctor's official EDD which leads me to believe he was a very late implanter as my cycles were bang on 28 days.

I'm hoping this is a late one, I've googled so many sites and read that women have had B\fn one day then BFP the next when their AF is due!!!

I can't stand this!!!!
          

ANy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Gldon and Kittykins, I had ICSI and ET was 23rd Jan, my OTD is 6th Feb! Not too much longer, good luck to everyone tesing in the next few days, i am away this weekend but will be back Sunday to read all the updates 

Let's hope ane pray for lots of BFP.

Love to all xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

marina - when is your OTD?
as you tested midday your urine won't be at it's most concentrated, so it might be that it wasn't strong enough to show


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I don't really have an OTD because we tried naturally this cycle but my AF always arrives on a sat or sun so this weekend I guess.
I'm hoping it was too diluted and not enough HCG.  I know the FRER are a little cheeky in misselling as they claim to detect 6 days early yes, but that's if you implant early and produce lots of HCG and they only detect like 25 miu or whatever it is.
I'm clucthing here but will wait now to see if   appears over the weeknd.  If no sign by monday I'll test again

Marina xx


----------



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

can i join the 2ww board please? OTD 10th Feb, FET. Thanks xxx

GOOD LUCK TO ALL ON 2WW XXX


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Marina, when I had my ds's, my first ds I got a + with fmu on probably 14dpo, then I took another (like you do lol) in the afternoon and there wasn't a line at all, then the next one there was, and with my 2nd I took a test at 13dpo and the line was sooooo faint I had to keep looking at it.  I'm hoping thats whats going to happen this time.

Good luck for the weekend.  

Welcome Christine, good luck with this cycle


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

does anyone have any signs/symptoms?  I am due to test on monday and havejust started to feel really dizzy but not sure if it's related.  I've also not hade any implantation bleeding so concerned that it's not worked for me.  I'm really struggeling not to test.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

hi gill - i kept going slightly dizzy the other day, i didn't know if it was related (good/bad sign) or not
as there's 2 of us now can we say it must be a good sign


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Millie I can't get you off my mind - every time I 'nip to the loo' I sit and wonder whether you are!!!!!!!

When I put the pros. gel in tonight the tip came out slightly pink - my hopes just fell to the floor.  Just niggling pains at the mo - not sure I can wait until Tuesday to test but Im just too  to try in case its bad news.   Still I feel like you - if  AF is coming then just get on with it and stop messing with my head!

Welcome Christine - hope things work out for you this month. 

Gill and guider - I have been really dizzy this last couple of days - so much that my DH has driven me into work.  Whether it is a good or bad sign, I really don't know but I'll join you both as things that happen in threes is supposed to be lucky    

 to everyone.

L
x


----------



## JuJo (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies

I'm on 2nd attempt IUI, basting was 27 Jan and test day 14 February!

Keeping everything crossed for you all. 

Jules


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Can I join this thread please. Had ET today. 3 day transfer and two embies put back - One 8 cell and one 10 cell. OTD 9th Feb.

Good luck to all...


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,
Please can i join....had DIUI, OTD 12th Feb.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## roxburghm (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all firsts for me

Due to test 7 Feb, very nervous every emotion and symptom analysed. DH has hidden test just in case!


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

big hi to everyone whos just joined   

Whisks - fab news on the BFP

Millie -    that af stays away.

Guider - hope the knicker watch isnt become ott like me

AFM - getting typical af symptoms, but could be due to the pesseries..arrggghhh cant handle the 2ww


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome Jujo, Maryd, Stardust and Roxburgham     to you all. 

I only found this site about 3 weeks ago and only dared to join it probably less than a week ago!    It just so really helps to know Im not alone - I used to think I was the only one who rechecked her HPT from the bin once I got home from work!!!!!   You find out loads on here. 

Wishing you all the very best of luck    

L
x


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I'll go with it being a good sign then! 

take care girls x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Millie, good luck for tomorrow, thinking if u, I do hope u get that bfp!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

whisks    ....yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Well done hun

Millie & Natalie good luck tomorrow sweetie pies ..... looking fwd to your bfps


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG Im in shock its only a lovely  !   I feel so blessed yet guilty for all the  .

I know the OTD was not until Tues but I just had a feeling after having all that pain on Thurs and   not arriving yesterday. 

Millie - Im so     that  you get a BFP too. 

As always love to everyone.

L
x


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kittykins - Congratulations on your        

Lets hope you are the start of many!!!


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all,
I've just found this thread and would like to join please. I thought the 2ww was going to be the best part of this journey (there is more hope than ever before!) but actually- I'm quite obsessed already and I only had et yesterday!! My OTD is 9 th feb.

Xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kitty (have just sent you a pm)

BFN for me, and crampiness on its way, so she'll be here today sometime   

Right must dash out and chooses the wine for tonight!!!, then from tomorrow t total again.

Whats really odd is that the next cycle is when I conceived my ds, EXACTLY the same date (or will be).

Talk to you all later.

x


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

congratulations kittykin! 

Millie I am so so sorry I can not even tell!  I was hoping so much you 'd have a BFP. What date are u going to cph?
I might have to go too,but but then again u will be a week ahead of me...It would be so gr8 if we could go together...
enjoy your wine tonight and concentrate on your upcoming cycle!
xxxx Bimbo


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

congratulations kittykins...

Millie hun, i am gutted for you   ..sending you     for your next cycle..
xxx

Hello rach66 sending    for the next 2ww

hello everyone else sending you     xx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Super news Kittykins I'm really happy for you.

Millie  I'm so sorry for you honey. It's darn gut wrenching when it doesn't work. You must remain positive while you have more treatment. It make take some time but...   

To everyone else, one day at a time. This is the best advice anyone has ever given me

ATM: Day 11

Nothing much happening on the Knicker Watch front  The occasional twinge bur nothing more.

I am treating my self like an 80 year old lady with more bed rest than I have ever had an any failed cycle. This is because the time I had best rest for 2 weeks it worked so I thought I'd give it a go. The house is a mess but I don't care. I don't have room for pride on a final treatment. I would never forgive myself if I didn't do everything possible to get a BFP. This way I will have no regrets if it doesn't work 

Well, only 3 days to go until OTD.   I won't test early as I had a false positive 2 days before my OTD last time and a BFN on test day. It was a double blow for me so I will wait with everything crossed for a conclusive result. It is getting harder by the day though. 

          Lots of Babydust for us all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Millie - So sorry   

Kittykin - congrats  

Fiddlesticks - Not long, liking your sitting with your feet up approach,   that it works.

Well I have now only 4 days to go, its get closer.  Not much to report, few twinges/aches in my tummy but not much, the acupuncturist yesterday said my pulses had changed and that was a sign it had worked so hoping she is right


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
kittykins = congrats on your bfp bet you are over the moon, hopefully we an carry it on.

im driving myself mental with this 2ww im so bloated from the pesseries they are horrd. keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end. also my heprin injections are killing me is anyone else doing these?

kirst x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Kitty    - never ever feel guilty about getting that  each and everyone of us deserves it, unfortunately it will just take that little bit longer for some than others

Millie  so sorry to hear your news, but it sounds a great omen for your next cycle – enjoy the wine tonight

Fiddlesticks – sounds like you are doing exactly the same as me...... nothing...... my house isn’t too bad, well it all depends on which room you look in, DH seems to have a thing about the kitchen at the moment, he makes a mess one night, gets home the next night moans about the mess, tidies it up, cooks again and we’re back to square one – messy kitchen, goes to work, comes home moans about the mess 
Although my boss is quite understanding (other than the phone call earlier in the week to see how i was, oh and by the way someone else was off sick!) so i am going back to work on Monday but only part time, same on Tuesday, Wednesday off then usual half day Thursday.


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, Af hasn't showed up today, praying it doesn't drag til tomorrow.  The body can play awful tricks!!  I'm still clinging onto the last shred of hope I tested too soon y'day and it was a late implanter and my pee was too diluted!!
I'm not having any AF twinges or cramps which I normally get.
guider I know what you mean about the mess, that's the only good thing with having DH work abroad, my house is always tidy then a total mess when he's home for 3 weeks each time with all his gadgets and mess and clothes everywhere!!!!
So nice to see so many BFP's and wishing everyone a positive ongoing cycle!! we'll get there in the end x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

marina -  it is just that you tested too early


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

spoke too soon, she's here!!! argh

I'll keep checking in on here and wishing all you lovely ladies the best..Dh is returning in April (he works abroad) so I'll be another 2 ww then!!!

marina xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Thanks for your support, AF hasn't showed yet, so theres still hope right  

Marina sorry for AF showing  

Bimbo I'm only going to go for 2 nights as its unmedicated, so will probably fly on the 12th feb, with iui being done when I get there then fly home on the 14th Feb.

Right I have my DH to myself tonight, the boys are at Grandmas.

Will check in later.


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your congrats.   It was a clearblue digital HPT but I checked the result a thousand times today 'just to make sure it hasn't changed'.    

Millie - don't give up yet.   I am so    for you.   We became good friends as your feelings were one day after mine so Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.    I really really am. 

I feel too guilty to write too much - I just wish everyone had the same news as I have today. 

       to everyone of your lovely lovely ladies.

L
x


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

hi everyone, sorry to whinge but I'm having a rubbish day. Yesterday I could resist no more and tested- BFP, same again this morning. Shortly followed by really strong cramps and increased spotting/ bleeding. I've been spotting since Tuesday but last night and today isthefirst time I've needed a pad. One has lasted all day. But the pain isn't going away, in fact it feels like things are getting worse not better.
I've hardly done anything all day, but don't feel very hopeful for things to improve.

I'm due to test on Monday but am worried if it's positive it'll only due to a chemical pregnancy.

I'm clutching at straws, but could it be one embryo not sticking, but the other ok? Not likely really is it.

Congratsto the BFPs this weekend, hugsto the BFNs and hang on in there everyone else

Ax


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all- I had ET today on a 2 day trasfer. The embryos were not great , but they is not the be all and end all. Really hpoing to be lucky this time.  Cheers armi
[fly]Day 1 PUPO otd 10--2-2010[/fly]


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello anghared71

dont feel sorry for saying how you feel, can't offer any advice but wanted send you big    xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Marina -  and DH away as well extra         as you’re home alone at the moment, hope you get plenty of long phonecalls 

Millie – enjoy your peaceful night with DH

Kittykins – not surprised you keep checking, i’m sure i’d be exactly the same, probably think i was still in bed and had actually dreamed doing the test

Angharad -  is there an emergency number at your clinic you could phone to get some advice/information  like you said that it is just one of the embryos not sticking, but sorry don’t know much about how this bit of it works so can’t advise 

Armi - ^conrgrats^ on being PUPO

Beanie – would love to reassure you that it’s not long until OTD, but i’d be lying as we’re both waiting for Wednesday and it’s feeling a lifetime away for me at the moment
Hope you are still feeling


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi everyone

kittykins a huge congratulations to you      im so pleased for you, i too kept checking the pee sticks (5 in total - you know just to be sure   )

thanks everyone for the congrats messages, we are over the moon  

im so sorry to those of you who have got bfn's     make sure you take care of yourselves x

love whisks xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats whisks take care and look after yourseves
kirst x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

[fly]birdey we have same OTD[/fly]


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Sorry if this is TMI!  but is anyone else having lots of clear egg white CM ?  I have been having lots for days and just wondered if this is a side effect of any of the meds or a sign of something else.  Normally i would only have this if I was ovulating and not at this stage of the cycle.  Also been having a few slight twinges low down near my pubic bone.  Oh I wish it was Wednesday!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Millie - very sorry hun to read your news.... hope you are doing ok, but its not fully over until that AF comes so you never know
Kitty - BIG congrats hun, such lovely news to read that you had a bfp .... never feel guilty hun, thats why we are all here 

Question for you - I had natural FET on Monday with a blasto so it was already 5 days old - today its 10 days old, but the clinic has given me a blood test date of next sat when the embie will be 17 days old. Do you think they have made a mistake and added too many days. As this is a natural cycle my AF is due on Tuesday so i just cant understand why i'm having to wait until saturday for a blood test. Have looked thru my diaries and by my calculations i think i should be having a blood test on Wed or Thurs. What do you think??

For me i have had MAJOR AF pains today - went to the loo and had some pink and brown stuff. I'm really hoping its implantation. I was worried all day that anytime my AF was coming early, but so far nothing. And now my boobs are really hurting and i'm getting hot flushes. I'm too scared to start hoping but i never get this on a normal period. But the AF pains are really really strong. Its hard for me to judge as when ive been pregnant before i was taking cyclogest so its odd doing this natural. 
What do you think ladies - should i be starting to get positive

Pumpkin - I had lots of clear white stuff this time around, it was a couple of days after transfer, had loads of it....


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kate good luck your symptoms sound GREAT, that probably was implantation spotting.

Pumpkin, I had some a few days ago, but not much, hope I don't make you feel down by saying this.

Well I'll see some of you lovely ladies (and some not lol) in the next 2ww, AF arrived this morning, so its back to Copenhagen for us.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Pumpkin-pie – sorry i can’t help as i am inserting pessaries, it’s hard to know what CM i have

Kate – really hope the spotting is implantation  

Millie -    good luck next cycle

AFM
I still seem to keep getting the occasional AF pains, just wish they would stop coming in the middle of the night!
Yesterday we went out for a meal and i had pains in my hips


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello everyone

Hope your all manging have good weekend...

Guider - hope 2ww not driving you nuts  

Kate - hoping its implantation bleed  

AFM - so want to test, but promised DH i would wait till weds, keep getting strange pains in my hip area and (.)(.) go from being really sore to nothing....losing the plot lol


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

beanie      Angharad how are you today honey?

Millie so sorry. . Hope your next cycle s positive. 
Kate it sounds like implantation..hope so.
Kittiekins and Whisks      
[fly]2dp2dt[/fly]


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Well i haven't been on here for a while as lap top was broke, but  for me girls it's a  !!!

wishing everyone else all the best and hope they get there BFP.

xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

pumpkin-pie~ i dont want to get any hopes up but there was a girl on the NI thread was the same and the cons said it was a good sign !! 

i was having some heavy discharge but it has stopped more like brownish trying to stay     tuesday 
this is my first FET 

LX


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi millie, sorry things did not work out for you either, I have been keeling to see how u got on. Such a shame we have to go over this over and over. 

Well let's hope next time will be our turn

love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

armi - im confused how comes you're testing on 10th that's only 11 days after ET? I Had mine on 23rd Jan and don't test till 6th Feb?  Can I test earlier then?


----------



## Jesi74 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi 
This my first cycle of treatment - Had a long protocol Icsi - Managed to get to Day 5 blastocyte 1 grade A which was transfered yesterday & 1 grade B which has been frozen - Got a test date 12th Feb Has anybody got any useful tips ?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

RoueyT  and Millie - So sorry to hear your news   

This waiting is driving me mad.  Felt really sick yesterday and a sore head, sickness has gone but my head is still sore.  3 days to go but feels like forever.  How is everyone else going?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Hi ladies
I will be locking this thread and starting a new one in 5 minutes.

Natalie xxx*


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Beanie – so we have the same test day and similar symptons, i mentioned on another thread having pains in hip area and someone else said they had that and got BFP so keeping  it will be the same for us

Armi – hope you are getting on ok with 2ww so far

Rouey -   

Ladyhex -  try and keep  not long to go now until Tuesday 

Kerrie – hope you are looking after yourself

Star – we live in an unfair world and different clinics seem to have different rules, i’ve even seen some poor person who has to wait until 18 days after ET

Jesie -  on being PUPO, as for the advise, try and keep busy, and don’t drive yourself loopy on this 2ww, easier said than done 

Pumpkin-pie – not long now, well that’s what people keep telling me and my test day is Wednesday as well


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>> * CLICK HERE


----------

